# News - EA: Downloads ersetzen CDs / DVDs binnen zehn Jahren



## Administrator (3. März 2006)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,455646


----------



## Exo-Anubis (3. März 2006)

CDs eher nicht. Ich glaub vor allem Musik-CDs wird es noch länger geben.
DVDs schon eher.
Aber die wenigsten werden ich eine HD-DVD oder eine Blue-Ray-Disc herunterladen wollen.
Die BF 2-Booster Packs lass ich wo sie sind. Ich hab nur einen 2GB Tarif, und den brauch ich allein zu spielen


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (3. März 2006)

Ich glaube nicht so ganz, dass es schon so schnell gehen wird.  

Es gibt noch genug Leute die lieber Handfeste Schachtel und Medien in den Händen halten wollen als nur Daten auf der Festplatte. 

Außerdem ist es doch jedesmal so, dass irgendwelche Unternehmen den exakten Termin für den Untergang eines Mediums in Ihrer Glaskugel vorraussehen und am Schluss stellt sich heraus dass es doch noch ein paar Jährchen länger ist  

Das war bei den Musikkassetten der Fall, sowie bei CDs und Videokassetten. Jedesmal wurde bei der Einführung vom Ersetzen gesprochen und trotzdem hielten sich die Medien noch Jahrelang in den Regalen und wurden gekauft  
Wobei MusikCDs ja immer noch keinen Ersatz haben, wie immer gesagt wurde 

Und solange man sich auch noch nicht einig ist, wie man die Daten schützt, ohne den Kunden dabei irgendetwas vorzusetzen (ich sage nur nicht Patchen können, oder nur bestimmte Programme nutzbar) wird es noch eine Weile dauern bis sich wirklich viele Leute dazu bereiterklären diesen Service zu nutzen. 

Außerdem müsste bei uns auch mal das DSL-Netz gescheit ausgebaut sein


----------



## Kandinata (3. März 2006)

"Eine Vorherrschaft eines einzelnen Anbieters wolle die Spieleindustrie jedoch nicht zulassen"

klar, dan nhaben wir 20 millionen anbieter und keiner blickt mehr durch

naja, die versuchen zu sparen wos

damals war die cd packung noch stabil, da war nen ausführliches handbuch drin und dazu sogar noch nen kleines gimmick

das gimmick, da konnte man drüber hinwegsehen als das nicht mehr kam
als das handbuch immer dünner würde bis es nurnoch nen blatt papier war, das war schon übel, aber auch noch verträglich

aber nun ne leere pappschachtel zum verkauf anbieten, ist einfach krass ^^

das ist ein scheiss system, aber leider wird sich niemand gegen das system auflehnen

das argument, alte spiele (+jahre) würde man dann ja nicht mehr wiederspielen können zählt ja nicht weil dreiviertel sagen würde, "wer spielt denn schon alte spiele, die grafik würde ich mir eh nichtmehr antun"

doch genau da sehe ich für mich persönlich das hauptproblem

ich habe nen spiel im schrank und kann es auch jahre später noch spielen, aber so, nehmen wir an, es wurde von ner kleinen firma vertrieben und die geht pleite...

was nützt mir dann dieser scheiss downloadcode wenn der server wo man es downloaden kann nicht mehr da ist ?


----------



## danne47 (3. März 2006)

ich denke, dass die ganze sache nur richtig funktioniert, wenn ea dafür im preis runter geht, schließlich bleiben groß- und einzelhändler außen vor...
sollte ea aber die komplette handelspanne einkassieren, erleidet das ganze wohl schiffbruch...
10 jahre sind noch ne weile hin, aber dass in den köpfen aller leute ein umdenken stattfinden wird, für "virtuellen datenmüll" geld zu zahlen, glaube ich eher nich


----------



## Dumbi (3. März 2006)

Das halte ich für großen Unsinn. Bestimmt werden Downloads noch populärer werden, aber herkömmliche Datenträger werden sie nicht verdrängen. Schließlich sind verpackte Spiele zum einen komfortabler,da im Gegensatz zum Download keine Sicherungskopie notwendig und sie leichter aufbewahrt werden können (kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass jemand gerne 100 GB oder mehr von seiner Festplatte für seine Spielesammlung "verschwenden" möchte). Außerdem wird es immer Publisher geben, die ein paar Goodies mit in die Verpackung packen, von einem Handbuch ganz zu schweigen, und das wird immer genug Leute anziehen.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (3. März 2006)

Dumbi am 03.03.2006 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Das halte ich für großen Unsinn. Bestimmt werden Downloads noch populärer werden, aber herkömmliche Datenträger werden sie nicht verdrängen. Schließlich sind verpackte Spiele zum einen komfortabler,da im Gegensatz zum Download keine Sicherungskopie notwendig und sie leichter aufbewahrt werden können (kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass jemand gerne 100 GB oder mehr von seiner Festplatte für seine Spielesammlung "verschwenden" möchte). Außerdem wird es immer Publisher geben, die ein paar Goodies mit in die Verpackung packen, von einem Handbuch ganz zu schweigen, und das wird immer genug Leute anziehen.



Dem gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

erst in zehn jahren? von mir aus sofort.


----------



## Sukultan (3. März 2006)

Auch ich halte diese Aussage für völlig unrealistisch, weil die Menschen einen fassbaren Gegenwert für ihr Geld haben wollen. Besonders in so wirtschaftlich schweren Zeiten - und ich glaube nicht, daß die Wirtschaft in 10 Jahren besser aussehen wird.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß die Leute eher zu reinen Datenkäufen tendieren würden, wenn Spiele in der reinen Downloadversion erheblich (!) günstiger wären. Die "Schnäppchenjäger"-Mentalität ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Aber der preisunterschied müßte schon gravierend sein.

Selbst ich, als eingefleischter User, möchte ein greifbares Produkt für mein Geld haben. Je schwerer, desto besser. Ich bin jedesmal enttäuscht, wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe und dann nichts weiter als die CDs und ein mageres Booklet in der Verpackung vorfinde.
Aber ich kaufe natürlich auch richtige Spieleverpackungen, weil ich ein Spieler bin. Als solcher bin ich nämlich auch ein Sammler. Ich will mehr, als nur eine CD.


----------



## Suslik (3. März 2006)

Rofl, was für ein Schwachsinn.

In 10 Jahren sollen wir uns Spiele in Blue-Ray Qualität mit 200 Kb/s saugen. Das icht nicht lache. Das macht keiner mit, wenn man z. Z. 4 Gig saugen muss und das teilweise noch 4 - 7 Stunden dauert. Man muss sich nur das Beispiel HL2 über Steam anschauen....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. März 2006)

> Dass man Handelsversionen und den Downloadvertrieb kombinieren kann, zeigt EA mit dem Battlefield-2-Zusatz Euro Force: In der Verpackung liegt kein Datenträger, sondern ein Zettel mit der Adresse zum Herunterladen aller Installationsdateien.


Selten so gelacht. Das ist doch nur Dummenfang.


----------



## Stadler (3. März 2006)

> Das ist doch nur Dummenfang.


Macht doch nichts solange es genug Dumme gibt.  

Steht das eigentlich deutlich erkennbar auf der Verpackung drauf?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. März 2006)

Dumbi am 03.03.2006 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Das halte ich für großen Unsinn. Bestimmt werden Downloads noch populärer werden, aber herkömmliche Datenträger werden sie nicht verdrängen. Schließlich sind verpackte Spiele zum einen komfortabler,da im Gegensatz zum Download keine Sicherungskopie notwendig und sie leichter aufbewahrt werden können (kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass jemand gerne 100 GB oder mehr von seiner Festplatte für seine Spielesammlung "verschwenden" möchte). Außerdem wird es immer Publisher geben, die ein paar Goodies mit in die Verpackung packen, von einem Handbuch ganz zu schweigen, und das wird immer genug Leute anziehen.


Nicht nur das. Auch ändert sich durch den reinen Onlinekauf über eine Plattform des Entwicklers / Publishers in Sachen Preisverfall einiges. Schönes Beispiel ist da Half Life 2. Steht noch immer - wie am ersten Tag - für 49$ bei Steam zum Download bereit. Im Laden war das Game schon im Ausverkauf für unter 20€ zu haben. Gerade der Preisverfall bei Games ist inzwischen (insbesondere wenn sie nicht gut laufen) extrem. Ein Weiterverkauf wird in der Downloadform auch recht schwer, umständlich bis Unmöglich.


----------



## Subjunkie (3. März 2006)

Ich persönlich will lieber etwas, das ich mir in den Schrank stellen kann und das nach Möglichkeit auch nach was aussieht, 'nen Handbuch (und zwar ein echtes, nicht so 'nen virtueller Scheiß), 'ne Karte und andere Features beeinhaltet, ich hab' mir nicht ohne Grund die Collectors Edition von Oblivion bestellt, was das angeht, bin ich echt altmodisch ... na ja EA-Games ist eh nicht mein Lieblingsverein!


----------



## LowriderRoxx (3. März 2006)

Dumbi am 03.03.2006 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> (kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass jemand gerne 100 GB oder mehr von seiner Festplatte für seine Spielesammlung "verschwenden" möchte)


250GB kosten derzeit 100€. Wenn es nicht illegal wäre, hätte ich schon lange alles auf HDs gespeichert und die Datenträger eingemottet oder gleich weggeschmissen. Bin großer Freund von Sachen wie Direct2Drive und vom Prinzip her auch Steam.


----------



## goggi (3. März 2006)

Ich kann wiedereinmal nur eines sagen: EA stinkt.  

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es einem Großteil der Spieler recht ist Spiele nur mehr übers Internet zu kaufen...

Einfach Schwachsinn!


----------



## Snakemutha (3. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 03.03.2006 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur das. Auch ändert sich durch den reinen Onlinekauf über eine Plattform des Entwicklers / Publishers in Sachen Preisverfall einiges. Schönes Beispiel ist da Half Life 2. Steht noch immer - wie am ersten Tag - für 49$ bei Steam zum Download bereit. Im Laden war das Game schon im Ausverkauf für unter 20€ zu haben. .



Ja, das ist wirklich eine Frechheit und übelste Abzocke. Ich bin mal gespannt ob Valve in Zukunft dazu Stellung bezieht, und ob die Zeitschriften ala PC-Games hier Erklärungen einfordern.


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

LowriderRoxx am 03.03.2006 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 03.03.2006 09:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich auch, selbst wenn ich über diese beiden plattformen noch nie eingekauft habe.
mir geht's um die software, wenn ich software kaufe, das bigemüse ist nett, für mich aber nicht erforderlich... lieber habe ich sie möglichst sofort.
wobei ich auch der ansicht bin, dass die preise auf onlineplattformen etwas niedriger sein könnten. nicht nur ein wenig, denn der ganze zwischenhandel fällt ja weg.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. März 2006)

Snakemutha am 03.03.2006 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 03.03.2006 10:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll es da groß zu erklären geben? Der Preis steht da und wurde von Valve bestimmt. Wer kauft ist selber Schuld. Da es keine Konkurrenz in Form von andern Downloadplattformen gibt, wo auch Half Life 2 angeboten wird und scheinbar genug Leute über Steam kaufen, bleibt der Preis konstant hoch. Alles eben von einer Stelle aus gesteuert. Wer das nicht will, der hat eben Pech beim Onlinekauf. Ist doch eine schöne, neue Welt.


----------



## INU-ID (3. März 2006)

Ach, es gibt News immer doppelt? Is mir grade erst durch Zufall aufgefallen...

Hier der andere Thread: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=421&tid=4493114&x=3

((( was für ein Käse ist das den? )))


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. März 2006)

INU-ID am 03.03.2006 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier der andere Thread: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=421&tid=4493114&x=3
> 
> ((( was für ein Käse ist das den? )))


Ist leider bei solchen Nicht-Spiele News inzwischen fast immer so.


----------



## babagump (3. März 2006)

"Downloads ersetzen CDs / DVDs binnen zehn Jahren"  --> Viel Glück Jungs!

Ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf, wenn ich 2016 voll cool und "retro" bin, weil ich auf verpackte Spiele mit gedruckter Bedienungsanleitung stehe...


----------



## iwi2 (3. März 2006)

Hallo

Schaut euch den Typen von EA doch mal genau an.
Jung, dynamisch, erfolgreich und denkt in seiner unrealistischen Überheblichkeit nicht an die wahren Käufer von seinen Produkten.

mfg, IWI


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 03.03.2006 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 03.03.2006 09:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, im Bezug auf den Preisverfall wird es sicherlich auf längere Zeit eher weniger Preissenkungen geben, falls Publisher komplett auf solche Verkaufsmodelle umsteigen sollten. HL² kostet jetzt über Steam zwar "nur" 29.99 $, aber wie du sagtest, im Handel sind Titel oft billiger zu bekommen.
Oftmals unterscheidet sich schon der Einführungspreis der Titel. Wenn Shooter XXY bei Geschäft XY für 49 Euro zu bekommen ist, dann kann ich sicher sein, dass ich das selbe Spiel bei Geschäft YX für 39 Euro bekomme. Dann gibt es oft genug noch die ganzen Sonderaktionen vor Weihnachten, oder die anderen Anläße wo der Einzelhandel gerne mal deutlich den Preis der Software senkt. Ich denke der Einzelhandel wird auch eher "unglücklich" im Bezug auf eine solche Vertriebsplattform sein. Schließlich wird dann auf lange Sicht hin ein kompletter Einnahmenzweig vergeschnitten.

Interessant finde ich, dass ausgerechnet EA wieder solche Kommentare abgibt. Würde gerne mal die Ansichten von UbiSoft und den vielen, vielen kleineren Publishern hören. Der Herr Doktor redet von "Vormachtsstellungen" wie bei iTunes und wolle sowas vermeiden, nur scheint mir doch EA perfekt geeignet dafür ebenfalls eine solche Vormachtsstellung zu etablieren. Die Mittel und die "Kaltblütigkeit" werden sie sicherlich dazu haben.

Ich werde jedenfalls keine "leeren DVD-Hüllen mit Download-Code" unterstützen und werde auch keine Käufe ausschließlich über Plattformen tätigen. Wenn dann wäre ich nur bereit die bisherige Valve-Masche mitzumachen. Software kaufen, Software freischalten lassen, Empfangsquittung von Steam ausdrucken, und spielen.

Die andere Frage ist natürlich auch ob Leute die tagsüber arbeiten und den Rechner nicht anhaben große Downloads bewältigen wollen. Ich hätte keine Lust mit einem kleinen DSL2K Anschluss mal eben 8GB runterzuladen...

Regards, eX!

Edit: @ Nali, super "Condemned"-Test btw.


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 03.03.2006 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant finde ich, dass ausgerechnet EA wieder solche Kommentare abgibt. Würde gerne mal die Ansichten von UbiSoft und den vielen, vielen kleineren Publishern hören. Der Herr Doktor redet von "Vormachtsstellungen" wie bei iTunes und wolle sowas vermeiden, nur scheint mir doch EA perfekt geeignet dafür ebenfalls eine solche Vormachtsstellung zu etablieren. Die Mittel und die "Kaltblütigkeit" werden sie sicherlich dazu haben.


hihihi
ja, zum thema einkaufen per download mögen wir unterschiedliche ansichten haben, aber DAS habe ich mir auch gedacht. AUSGERECHNET EA wirft anderen eine vormachtstellung vor. na denn prost!


----------



## Bonkic (3. März 2006)

Suslik am 03.03.2006 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> In 10 Jahren sollen wir uns Spiele in Blue-Ray Qualität mit 200 Kb/s saugen. Das icht nicht lache. Das macht keiner mit, wenn man z. Z. 4 Gig saugen muss und das teilweise noch 4 - 7 Stunden dauert. Man muss sich nur das Beispiel HL2 über Steam anschauen....



nur so fürs protokoll -
in südkorea sind verbindungen von 50 - 150 mbit nix ungewöhnliches und spätestens in 10 jahren werden wir wohl auch hier so weit sein (bzw. eher noch viel schneller). 


ein kompletter "ersatz" der bisher noch üblichen vertriebes in den jeweiligen  bereichen ( spiele/ filme/ musik/ sonstwas) wird wohl eher nicht stattfinden, aber in grossen teilen wohl schon.

online videotheken gibts heute schon, musikvertrieb übers i-net ist das normalste auf der welt, und auch steam und co. sind fast schon etabliert.

dass diese entwicklung weitergehen wird, dafür braucht man kein prophet zu sein. 

und für die leute, die einen physichen gegenwert in der hand halten wollen (und das werden in 10 jahren wohl weit weniger sein, als noch heute) - wird auch irgendeine wie auch immer geartete lösung geben .


zusammenfassend bin ich der meinung, dass der ea-mensch im grossen und ganzen recht behalten wird.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. März 2006)

Bonkic am 03.03.2006 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Suslik am 03.03.2006 09:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicherlich wird die Zukunft schnelle Verbindungen ermöglichen, nur sollte man auch Folgendes bekenden: Südkorea ist nicht = Deutschland. Hier gibt es ja immer noch Regionen wo kein DSL verfügbar ist. Und dieser Umstand dauert auch schon mindestens 4 Jahre an.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Snakemutha (3. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 03.03.2006 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das ist wirklich eine Frechheit und übelste Abzocke. Ich bin mal gespannt ob Valve in Zukunft dazu Stellung bezieht, und ob die Zeitschriften ala PC-Games hier Erklärungen einfordern.





> Was soll es da groß zu erklären geben? Der Preis steht da und wurde von Valve bestimmt. Wer kauft ist selber Schuld. Da es keine Konkurrenz in Form von andern Downloadplattformen gibt, wo auch Half Life 2 angeboten wird und scheinbar genug Leute über Steam kaufen, bleibt der Preis konstant hoch. Alles eben von einer Stelle aus gesteuert. Wer das nicht will, der hat eben Pech beim Onlinekauf. Ist doch eine schöne, neue Welt.



Das sind die Gesetze der Marktwirtschaft. Die kenne ich auch. 
Was aber hat Valve vorher gesagt ? Vorteile für beide Seiten ! Da hab ich mir dann auch drunter vorgestellt, dass die Spiele zumindest nicht teurer werden.
Bei einem Interview mit Valve, würd ich mir einfach nur die Frage wünschen, warum es denn nicht so gekommen ist, wie man damals versprochen hat.
Das einfach so zu akzeptieren, ist mir zu billig.  
Ob wirklich genug Leute über Steam kaufen, ist anscheinend reine Spekulation von dir, spekuliere ich jetzt mal, denn wer ist denn so dumm und gibt fast das dreifache aus ?


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 03.03.2006 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich wird die Zukunft schnelle Verbindungen ermöglichen, nur sollte man auch Folgendes bekenden: Südkorea ist nicht = Deutschland. Hier gibt es ja immer noch Regionen wo kein DSL verfügbar ist. Und dieser Umstand dauert auch schon mindestens 4 Jahre an.
> 
> Regards, eX!


andererseits ist die infrastruktur für neue, schnellere übertragungsmethoden gerade in den neuen bundesländern grösstenteils bereits jetzt vorhanden. und sooo viele länder gibt's weltweit wohl nicht, wo grossflächig schon ein glasfasernetz verlegt wurde.


----------



## Snakemutha (3. März 2006)

> Sicherlich wird die Zukunft schnelle Verbindungen ermöglichen, nur sollte man auch Folgendes bekenden: Südkorea ist nicht = Deutschland. Hier gibt es ja immer noch Regionen wo kein DSL verfügbar ist. Und dieser Umstand dauert auch schon mindestens 4 Jahre an.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Der Prozentsatz ist aber sehr gering. Wenn interessieren schon ein paar Bauern (ich gehöre auch dazu), die dann in die Röhre gucken. Ausserdem gibts ja noch SAT-DSL.


----------



## danne47 (3. März 2006)

HanFred am 03.03.2006 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> andererseits ist die infrastruktur für neue, schnellere übertragungsmethoden gerade in den neuen bundesländern grösstenteils bereits jetzt vorhanden. und sooo viele länder gibt's weltweit wohl nicht, wo grossflächig schon ein glasfasernetz verlegt wurde.



yo, das stimmt...

das paradoxe is aber, dass z.b. in Leipzig, wo in einigen Vierteln wie wild glasfaser verbaut wurde, jetzt kupferleitungen drübergelegt werden


----------



## Michael-Miggi (3. März 2006)

Vinylplatten sind out??? Sagt das mal den DJs  Dumme Manager und Anzugträger tststs Ps. Ich hör immer gern Mixtapes in meinem Auto (so für die Kassetten)


----------



## MarkBrandis (3. März 2006)

Wenn er meint sich dadurch denn Vertriebsweg sparen zukönnen!

So er doch! Wer ich nur nicht mit machen, weil es dann nur noch einen Anbieter/Preis geben wird! Und ich hab immer noch gerne einen Datenträger den man auch mal archivieren kann! 
Bei einer Festplatte ist das etwas schwer!

MarkBrandis


----------



## Trancemaster (3. März 2006)

Neee, ich mag nicht!!! 
Ich will Verpackungen, und Datenträger... diese Downloadka**e macht irgendwie überhaupt keinen Spaß. Kann man die runtergeladenen Versionen eigentlich brennen, oder muss ich dann als "Pro Gamer" ständig die Festplatten austauschen, weil der Speicherplatz somit in absehbarer Zeit immer knapp wird, und ich das Vollpreisprodukt ja sicherlich nicht ständig erneut runterladen kann, sondern die "Erlaubnis" nur einmal bekommen werde. 

Und was passiert, wenn die Hardware - sprich Festplatte - den Geist aufgibt, muss ich dann alles erneut kaufen?

Buäch, ney - das gefällt mir so wenig wie Fußpilz.


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (3. März 2006)

für mich sprechen mehr punkte dagegen als dafür :

1) es gibt immernoch viel zu viele Haushalte ohne DSL oder nur mit dsl light oder maximal dsl 1000. (ich hab 768 er) wie soll an da die ganzen Datenmengen runterladen ??

2) ich will ne gescheite DVD mit allen features die auch noch wunderschön im Regal aussieht

3) der einzelhandel würde kollabieren und gerade die spontankäufe darf man nicht unterschätzen !!

4) "kackt" mir mein rechner ab ohne das ich es professionell gesichert habe meine daten, dann bin ich der depp.

5) so wie valve ist es geradenoch vetretbar die autoupdates finde ich sogar gut und die instalation verlief auch recht gut bei mir aber das ganze game hätte ich damals mit isdn bestimmt nie downgeloadet.

fazit : ich habe keine angst um die zukunft ein reiner onlinevertrieb wird sich nicht durchsetzen


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

danne47 am 03.03.2006 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> das paradoxe is aber, dass z.b. in Leipzig, wo in einigen Vierteln wie wild glasfaser verbaut wurde, jetzt kupferleitungen drübergelegt werden


frag die telekom. die haben mal was gelabert von wegen, es sei "technisch nicht möglich", neue übertragungsrten anzubieten etc.
das ist natürlich bullshit. wahrscheinlich müssten sie anderweitig noch aufrüsten und das ist ihnen zu teuer. oder so.


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

Trancemaster am 03.03.2006 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Neee, ich mag nicht!!!
> Ich will Verpackungen, und Datenträger... diese Downloadka**e macht irgendwie überhaupt keinen Spaß. Kann man die runtergeladenen Versionen eigentlich brennen, oder muss ich dann als "Pro Gamer" ständig die Festplatten austauschen, weil der Speicherplatz somit in absehbarer Zeit immer knapp wird, und ich das Vollpreisprodukt ja sicherlich nicht ständig erneut runterladen kann, sondern die "Erlaubnis" nur einmal bekommen werde.
> 
> Und was passiert, wenn die Hardware - sprich Festplatte - den Geist aufgibt, muss ich dann alles erneut kaufen?
> ...


das find ich schon lustig. ablästern aber nicht den hauch einer ahnung haben, wie sowas funktioniert.
bravo! *klatsch*


----------



## Echelon (3. März 2006)

seit steam hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass die spieleindustrie in diese richtung gehen wird. ich hab auch mit 10-15 Jahren gerechnet, bis es so verbreitet ist, wie ein normaler Datenträger. 
Aber wie sieht das ganze im Konsolensektor aus?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. März 2006)

Snakemutha am 03.03.2006 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Was aber hat Valve vorher gesagt ? Vorteile für beide Seiten ! Da hab ich mir dann auch drunter vorgestellt, dass die Spiele zumindest nicht teurer werden.


Teurer? Das Game stand in den USA zum gleichen Preis im Laden.



> Bei einem Interview mit Valve, würd ich mir einfach nur die Frage wünschen, warum es denn nicht so gekommen ist, wie man damals versprochen hat.
> Das einfach so zu akzeptieren, ist mir zu billig.


Klar kann das gefragt werden. Nur ich glaube nicht mehr an die hartnäckige Presse. An irgendwelche Versprechungen von Valve kann ich mich in der Hinsicht überhaupt nicht erinnern. Eher nur das Schönreden von Fans und CO, wie toll Steam doch sei. Hast du irgendwelche Links bezüglich der Aussagen / Versprechen von Valve? Würde mich interessieren.



> Ob wirklich genug Leute über Steam kaufen, ist anscheinend reine Spekulation von dir, spekuliere ich jetzt mal, denn wer ist denn so dumm und gibt fast das dreifache aus ?


Punkt 1 beim Onlinekauf ist doch, daß erheblich mehr Gewinn in die Kasse kommt. Daraus folgt, daß längst nicht so viele Spiele verkauft werden müssen um den gleichen Gewinn zu erwirtschaften. Sollten aber keine Spiele verkauft werden, dann müßte zwangsweise der Preis fallen.


----------



## Stadler (3. März 2006)

> Aber wie sieht das ganze im Konsolensektor aus?


Dasselbe in Grün. Oder wo soll der Unterschied sein?



> Nur ich glaube nicht mehr an die hartnäckige Presse


Die hat sich zusammen mit dem Weihnachtsmann auf die Suche nach dem vermissten Osterhasen gemacht.


----------



## js (3. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 03.03.2006 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Snakemutha am 03.03.2006 11:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Valve hat in der Tat Vorteile versprochen - dass man automatisch Updates und Zusatz-Content erhält und schnell ans Spiel kommt, ohne in einen Laden fahren zu müssen. An Preisversprechen kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. März 2006)

Echelon am 03.03.2006 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie sieht das ganze im Konsolensektor aus?


In der aktuellen NextGen (Xbox 360) bzw. kommenden PS3 wird es sicherlich nicht als Hauptbestandteil der Vollpreisgames gemacht werden. Beide Systeme bieten eine Festplatte nur optional an und bei den 12 GB der 360 wäre es doch etwas wenig. Etwas anders sieht es allerdings mit Minispielchen und Klassikern (Nintendo Rev) aus. Da wird einzig auf Download gebaut, was allerdings bei Preisen von 4 bis 8€ (Xbox 360) eine ganze andere Preisklasse und Art von Spielen ist.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. März 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 03.03.2006 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> HL² kostet jetzt über Steam zwar "nur" 29.99 $, aber wie du sagtest, im Handel sind Titel oft billiger zu bekommen.


Das mit den 30$ war mir jetzt neu (gut ich schaue auch nicht jeden Tag auf steampowered nach dem Preis). Allerdings ist das nun eine HL 2 Version ohne CSS.




> Edit: @ Nali, super "Condemned"-Test btw.


Freut mich.


----------



## danne47 (3. März 2006)

HanFred am 03.03.2006 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> danne47 am 03.03.2006 11:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



scheinbar ist es zur zeit wirklich günstiger, neue kupferleitungen zu verlegen und hier flächendeckend auf dsl 16.000 niveau auszubauen, anstatt schnellere verbindungen über glasfaser zu forcieren....
naja, es sind ja noch 10 jahre zeit...


----------



## silencer1 (3. März 2006)

Schuld ist nur die dumme Kundschaft die Steam ohne weiteres geschluckt hat. Dann bin ich in einer Dekade halt nur noch Retrogamer!


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (3. März 2006)

Wieder eine tolle Entwicklung  . Die Spiele werden teurer und der Lieferumfang geht zurück. Das ist heute schon so und wird wohl auch mit den Downloads nicht besser werden. Ich zahle keine 50 Euro um einen sche*** Zettel zu bekommen. Wer ein Handbuch will muss sich dann vielleicht noch das PDF ausdrucken. Bei den Inhalten der Druckerpatronen benötigt man für ein etwas dickeres HAndbuch vielleicht noch mal 20 Euro für eine neue Patrone. Wenn so die Zukunft der Videospiele aussieht werde ich darauf gerne verzichten.


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

danne47 am 03.03.2006 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> scheinbar ist es zur zeit wirklich günstiger, neue kupferleitungen zu verlegen und hier flächendeckend auf dsl 16.000 niveau auszubauen, anstatt schnellere verbindungen über glasfaser zu forcieren....
> naja, es sind ja noch 10 jahre zeit...


jaja, jetzt ist es günstiger, aber in ein paar jahren, wenn kein schwein mehr die kupferleitungen braucht, war es eine unnötige ausgabe.
ich mein... was ist mit investitionen in die zukunft? muss ein telekomunternehmen ja sowieso machen, wenn es nicht auf der strecke bleiben will.


----------



## danne47 (3. März 2006)

HanFred am 03.03.2006 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, jetzt ist es günstiger, aber in ein paar jahren, wenn kein schwein mehr die kupferleitungen braucht, war es eine unnötige ausgabe.
> ich mein... was ist mit investitionen in die zukunft? muss ein telekomunternehmen ja sowieso machen, wenn es nicht auf der strecke bleiben will.


ich denke die fahren eh zweigleisig, ausbau mit glasfaser und (zumindest in den ballungszentren) netzdeckung mit dsl über kupfer....
hier gibts einfach zu viele potentielle kunden die jetzt dsl möchten und nicht noch 5 jahre warten wollen...diese kaufkraft will die telekom auch abschöpfen....
unterm strich sollte daher langfristig ein + stehen


----------



## Hyperhorn (3. März 2006)

Der Vergleich mit Schallplatten und Kasetten hinkt IMO gewaltig.   
Beide Medien wurden vom digitalen Nachfolgeformat Audio CD abgelöst.
Der Download stellt für mich aber keine Weiterentwicklung der Spieleschachtel, sondern einfach nur eine Alternative dar. Das in Zukunft wohl zweigleisig gefahren wird, ist die logische Schlußfolgerung.
Ich persönlich kann mich aber auch nicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, Spiele aus dem Netz zu laden. Außer der reinen Bequemlichkeit (man spart sich den Weg ins Geschäft) und evtl. niedriger Preise sehe ich nur Nachteile:
Es gibt keine schicken Verpackungen, keine Handbücher zum schmökern (Ausdrucken  ) und an Zugaben wie T-Shirts, Karten und Soundtrack-CDs brauch man erst recht nicht denken.
Und allein die Erfahrung sagt mir, dass ein solches Vertriebssystem auch zu Werbezwecken mißbraucht wird, abgesehen von den Kontrollmechanismen und dem unerwünschten Abgraben von Informationen. Im Geschäft um die Ecke bin ich anonym, im schlimmsten Fall wundert sich der Verkäufer über meine seltsamen Vorlieben.     (Im Laden lässt sich wohl auch der Altersnachweis einfacher durchführen) Wo neue Möglichkeiten sind, entstehen auch neue Gefahren. Das sollte jeder bedenken und nicht vorschnell einem propagiertem Trend folgen.
Das Problem ist ja auch, dass mittlerweile so gespart wird, dass die Möglichkeiten eines "greifbaren" Spiels gar nicht ausgeschöpft werden. (knappes Handbuch, keine Extras, herumfliegende CDs in DVD-Box gequetscht usw.) Hier wäre deutlich mehr möglich um einen Mehrwert -abgesehen von den Datenträgern- an den Käufer zu bringen. Dafür gebe ich auch gerne 10-20€ mehr aus; Special Editions, limitierte Auflagen etc. sind einfach eine tolle Sache.   
Der Online-Vertrieb lohnt sich IMO nur für "Nutzware" wie Anwendungssoftware für Betriebe. Da geht es nämlich in der Tat um Ökonomie, also Preis-Leistung, Handhabung und Flexibilität.
Das PC-Spiel an sich stellt aber für mich mehr oder weniger eine moderne Kunstform dar, die man nicht einfach runterladen kann! Das ist natürlich Ansichtssache und nicht neutral erklärbar. Zu vergleichen wäre es vielleicht mit Ölgemälden etc., die man auch nicht einfach ausdruckt. (Mir fällt gerade kein besseres Beispiel dazu ein  )


----------



## Snakemutha (3. März 2006)

mein_kleiner_Tod am 03.03.2006 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder eine tolle Entwicklung  . Die Spiele werden teurer und der Lieferumfang geht zurück. Das ist heute schon so und wird wohl auch mit den Downloads nicht besser werden. Ich zahle keine 50 Euro um einen sche*** Zettel zu bekommen. Wer ein Handbuch will muss sich dann vielleicht noch das PDF ausdrucken. Bei den Inhalten der Druckerpatronen benötigt man für ein etwas dickeres HAndbuch vielleicht noch mal 20 Euro für eine neue Patrone. Wenn so die Zukunft der Videospiele aussieht werde ich darauf gerne verzichten.



Das ist nicht nur bei Spielen so, sondern allgemein eine deutliche Tendenz. Früher hat man Rechnungen noch per Post geschickt bekommen, heute muss du dir sie manchmal selber im I-Net ausdrucken oder extra dafür bezahlen (EWE-Tel lässt grüssen), wenn du sie weiterhin per Post möchtest.

Als Gipfel wird die Möglichkeit des Ausdruckens im I-Net dann noch als besonderer Service verkauft und angepriesen, und wenn du die Dateien nicht auf Echtheit prüfst, werden die noch nichtmal anerkannt vom Viehnanzamt, denn PDFs sind ja leicht manipulierbar.

Das ist doch Super-Service !!!


----------



## schakal3004 (3. März 2006)

*-.-*

Ich werde mir auch in den nächsten jahren meine spiele im laden kaufen. Ich finde es schön ne dvd hülle in den händen zu halten und es zu installieren wann und wo immer ich will.


----------



## markenprodukt (3. März 2006)

(ich würde das am liebsten endlos fortsetzen)

Ich finde diese Entwicklung gar nicht gut     
Hab keinen bock auf download orgien!
Falls dieser Fall wiklich in 10 Jahren eintreten sollte hänge ich das Hobby PC an den Nagel.
Ich hoffe das mit EA bleibt ein Einzelfall.


----------



## remodiethelm (3. März 2006)

*AW: -.-*

Da ist ja eine schöne Sauerei!  

Jetzt muss man einen hyperschnellen Anschluss haben, um zu einem Spiel zu gelangen. Die Anleitung kann man nicht schön in den Händen halten und lesen, nein, man muss auf der CD lästig eine pdf durchforsten.

Was ist denn, wenn man den PC neu aufsetzen will?!? Spiel brennen, aufsetzen, neu installieren?
Was ist denn, wenn ein Virus auf der Maschine wütet? 10 Spiele mit je 50-60 Euro Wert zur Sau?!?


----------



## JumpingHubert (3. März 2006)

das Problem grundsätzlich bei auschl. downloadbarem Eigentum (Stichwort Digital Rights Management = DRM) ist, daß die Gefahr der Rücknahme besteht, gewollt oder nicht gewollt. Auf eine eigene CD oder DVD zu kopieren, nützt ja nichts, da die Lizenz extern bleibt. Irgendwo im Kleingedruckten steht dann, daß nach x-mal kopieren die Lizenz erlischt oder/und daß sie nur auf dem aktuellen Betriebssystem gültig ist (Liason mit MS vielleicht?) und so weiter. Es gab ja mal e-books, d.h. runterladbare Romane. Man konnte sie allerdings nur befristet besitzen, danach musste man die erneut runterladen. Das Konzept hat sich nicht durchgesetzt. Schade aber auch.


----------



## marcial (3. März 2006)

*AW: Discs ersetzen?*

Für den Fall, das ich bereits Gesagtes wiederhole tut es mir Leid - hab die vorherigen Beiträge überflogen, aber:

CD's und DVD's werden natürlich durch Downloads ersetzt, zum Teil jetzt schon (s. Steam, GoD etc.).
Jedoch werden denke ich binnen 5-10 Jahren *neue* Formate (wie demnächst BlueRayDisc) kommen - welche anfangs locker 50 GB speichern kann - und solche Mengen werden sicher nur die Wenigsten laden können/wollen.
So wird das, denke ich, immer weiter gehn, früher warens Downloads in der Größe von 500KB heute ~500MB und in 10 Jahren vielleicht ~500GB dafür speichern neue Disks dann halt Größen im Terrabyte Format.
Ich finde die Aussage, naja ein wenig, überformuliert und vorschnell gesetzt.

MfG, marcial


----------



## Matthias80 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Discs ersetzen?*

da lach ich mich doch kaputt
vielleicht legt mir EA dann auch was besseres als tdsl light!


----------



## smart4u (3. März 2006)

Suslik am 03.03.2006 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Rofl, was für ein Schwachsinn.
> 
> In 10 Jahren sollen wir uns Spiele in Blue-Ray Qualität mit 200 Kb/s saugen. Das icht nicht lache. Das macht keiner mit, wenn man z. Z. 4 Gig saugen muss und das teilweise noch 4 - 7 Stunden dauert. Man muss sich nur das Beispiel HL2 über Steam anschauen....



Ich halte das ganze nicht für Schwachsinn. In 10 Jahren wird jeder genügend Bandbreite haben ums Spiele in 1-2 Stunden zu saugen. Ja ich weiß, die werden auch immer größer, aber das wird schon. Es ist ja auch nicht die Rede davon den Verkauf im Laden komplett einzustellen. Ich glaube die meisten Leute die hier rummotzen haben den Artikel einfach nicht richtig gelesen.
Ich werde trotzdem auf jeden Fall bei den herkömmlichen Spielen aus dem Laden bleiben. Man hat schließlich die Freie wahl.
In dem Sinne....

Macht mich kalt...


----------



## Bierfassl (3. März 2006)

*AW: Discs ersetzen?*

Ich kann mich nur der Meinung anschließen das das ne Sauerei ist CD/DVD durch reines Downloaden zu ersetzen.   
Mir ist's lieber wenn ich's auf DVD habe dann weiß ich da ist's sicher (keine Viren) und ich kanns draufspielen wann ich will und muß mich nicht ärgern wenn ich nen neuen Computer habe weil der alte hin ist (Platten crash, etc.) oder so, das ich wieder alles runterladen muß. Das kann dann schon ganz schön aufhalten bei 5 oder 10 Spielen. 
So DVD rein zack boom fertig. 

So ein Handbuch zum anschauen und ne DVD/CD dazu sowie eine Verpackung zum in den Schrank stellen ist doch was tolles.   

Darum Spiele zum Downloaden


----------



## Morley (3. März 2006)

Solange man die Wahl zwischen Download und CD hat währe das kein Problem (Einen Zettel in eine Verkaufsbox zu legen ist auch der größte Mist den ich je erlebt habe). Ich werde auf jeden Fall kein Download tätigen, da ich Zuhause kein Internet habe und auch nie haben werde. Dafür bin ich zu selten im Internet. 

Deshalb finde ich es auch unverschämt, wenn gute Spiele nur auf den Multiplayermodus (BF2) getrimmt sind oder die Spiele nur über das Internet freischaltbar (HL2) sind. Solche Spiele werde ich mir bestimmt nicht kaufen.

Von den Spieleherstellen wird einem ja nur eingeredet, dass es alle über das Internet Downloades wollen. Ich lasse mir auf jedem Fall nicht so einen Quatsch aufschwatzen.

Grüße
Morley


----------



## Keuleman (3. März 2006)

Morley am 03.03.2006 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Solange man die Wahl zwischen Download und CD hat währe das kein Problem (Einen Zettel in eine Verkaufsbox zu legen ist auch der größte Mist den ich je erlebt habe). Ich werde auf jeden Fall kein Download tätigen, da ich Zuhause kein Internet habe und auch nie haben werde. Dafür bin ich zu selten im Internet.
> 
> Deshalb finde ich es auch unverschämt, wenn gute Spiele nur auf den Multiplayermodus (BF2) getrimmt sind oder die Spiele nur über das Internet freischaltbar (HL2) sind. Solche Spiele werde ich mir bestimmt nicht kaufen.
> 
> ...



Ganz genau meine Meinung, bei Half Life 2 habe ich mir bewusst die Xbox Fassung gekauft: Zwar schlechtere Grafik dafür aber auch kein Problem mit Steam. Und, ganz antiquiert, auf DVD. Der Chef von Electronic Arts meint zwar, dass heute niemand mehr Kasetten kauft (komisch, Benjamin Blümchen von meiner Cousine ist auf Kasette) aber dafür gibts CD´s. Mag sein, dass viele heute runterladen aber ich persönlich und mein Freundeskreis kauft sich lieber ne schöne CD und stellt die sich ins Regal.


----------



## BF-Games-PunK (3. März 2006)

Wichtig ist hier der Zusatz, dass die „DVD“ nichts anderes als ein alternatives Bezahlsystem ist. Der Installationsprozess erfolgt nach Eingabe des Keys ausschließlich über die Software EA Downloader. Wer gerne online einkauft und über Firstgate bezahlt, kann sich den Weg sparen und einfach direkt über den Downloader kaufen. Euro Force wird zudem an einen bestimmten GameSpy-Account (BF2 Spielername) gebunden. Das steht definitiv aus der Erfahrung der Käufer fest. Man soll wohl zwischen Accounts wechseln können. Bestätigt wurde das bisher aber noch nicht offiziell.


----------



## Bonkic (3. März 2006)

Morley am 03.03.2006 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde auf jeden Fall kein Download tätigen, da ich Zuhause kein Internet habe und auch nie haben werde. Dafür bin ich zu selten im Internet.



wir reden nicht von heute, sondern von einer fernen - 10 jahre entfernten - zukunft.
bis dann wirst sogar DU einen i-net zugang haben,



			
				Morley am 03.03.2006 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Spiele werde ich mir bestimmt nicht kaufen.
> Ich lasse mir auf jedem Fall nicht so einen Quatsch aufschwatzen.




das ist ja auch dein gutes recht.


im übrigen scheinst du - wie viele andere auch - nur die, schlecht gewählte, überschrift gelesen zu haben:

von einem `ersatz` (also vollständiger ablösung physikalischer daternträger) ist in dem artikel nämlich keine rede:



> Den konventionellen Handel mit Spielen werde es jedoch noch für lange Zeit, wenn auch in kleinerem Rahmen, geben.


----------



## DoktorX (3. März 2006)

Also ich will ein Spiel mit Handbuch und Verpackung und Datenträger.
Stellt euch mal vor, ein 56k User muss ein 5GB Spiel downloaden. GEHTS NOCH? Alos ich hoffe ja, dass es beides geben wird, wenn sich das doofe Zeug durchsettzt... (hab mir den Artikel noch nicht durchgelesen.)


----------



## alphachris (3. März 2006)

Sorry leute, aber die "ich-will-und-werde-das-so-nicht-tun" menschen wurden bis jetzt eh immer überrannt und mussten sich dann so oder so anpassen um etwas zu erhalten. es wird so kommen, da braucht ihr garnicht ningeln wie kleine kinder, die industrie ist längst darauf eingeschossen, weil einach mal günstiger als auch noch leute für de verpackung zu beauftragen etc. in definitiv 10 jahren wird das für alle ganz normal sein, software so zu beziehen wie ea core oder steam usw. wie gesagt, wehrt euch mit händen und füßen dagegen, ändern könnt ihr es nicht, das ist sicher! es gibt nach wie vor vereinzelte truppenteile, die nur aufkauf setzen und nicht auf online kauf, interessant ist aber der gegenpart, der online einkauft und lädt und der liegt inzwischen bei weid mehr als 70 prozent! ich war anfangs auch sehr skeptisch was das betraf, zumal daten vom system oder ähnliches immerhin an dritte weitegeleitet werden, aber solange alles legal auf dem sytem ist, passiert auch nichts. illegal ist und bleibt nun mal illegal und wer davor angst hat, sllte sich fürs net einen zweit rechner zulegen, wo er keine angst haben brauch. wie oben bereits gesagt: 

*Wehrt euch nur mit Händen und Füßen und hässlichen und vor allem sinnlosen Boykotts dagegen, es hat eh keinen Zweck!

*Da müsst ihr nun durch ... die entwicklung wurde auch so bisher nichtvon Leuten wie euch aufgehalten...


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

alphachris am 03.03.2006 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> *Wehrt euch nur mit Händen und Füßen und hässlichen und vor allem sinnlosen Boykotts dagegen, es hat eh keinen Zweck!
> 
> *Da müsst ihr nun durch ... die entwicklung wurde auch so bisher nichtvon Leuten wie euch aufgehalten...


AMEN!


----------



## Blue_Ace (3. März 2006)

Hab mir gerade den Bericht durchgelesen und wisst ihr was ich bekam? Einen riesen Lachanfall!
Was da geschrieben wird ist der reinste Witz*LoL*

In 10 Jahren sollte es soweit sein? Na klar, in Odyssee 2001, da wird  ja ein zukünftiges 2001  vorstellt, sollten wir schon zum Jupiter fliegen. Nur wenn ich mich genau erinnere habens wir nur glaub 4 mal zum Mond geschafft. *LoL*
So eine schlechte Zukunftsvorstellung von einem Marktführenden Betrieb hätte ich fast nicht erwartet, aber EA ist hier bekanntlich was ganz besonderes.

Nun, warum sätzen sich Downloads von Filmen, Spielen und auch Musik nicht so schnell durch?

1. Wenn man an das ach so schnelle Telekom denkt. Oder gibts bei eurem ländlichen Kaff schon mindestens T-DSL 2000? Nee, gell. Bei mir ists nur auf den Papier ein T-DSL 1000. Down geht hier nur mit 768.

2. Hat von euch jeder eine Kreditkarte? Ein paar! Gut, aber immer noch nicht viele genug.

3. Der Preis! Ohne Hülle und Datenträger sollte es doch billiger sein. Bis jetzt siehts aber nicht danach aus!

So, EA. Da hast du dich aber wieder weit aus dem Fenster gelegt, nicht wahr?


----------



## axelschweiss (3. März 2006)

LOL. Was hat der denn gekifft?
*CDs, DVDs und verpackte Spiele werden so antiquiert sein wie Kassetten und Vinylplatten." Eine Vorherrschaft eines einzelnen Anbieters wolle die Spieleindustrie jedoch nicht zulassen, sagte Intat mit Blick auf die Dominanz von Apples iTunes im Musikgeschäft.*

Die Downloadplattformen für Musik sind alle im verlustbehafteten Format. Warum soll ich für verlustbehaftete Musik Geld zahlen. Sind die bescheuert? Ich will ganz sicherlich nicht schlierren oder fehltöne bzw. Nachkopplungseffekte haben wenn ich meine Musik auf meiner Anlage anhöre von daher bleibe ich weiterhin bei (nicht kopiergeschützen) CDs.
Vinylplatten gibt es immernoch und das ist auch gut so.
Wenn irgend ein DJ mit MP3s in der Disco hantieren würde, ich würde ihn sogar vor den ganzen Leuten [indiziert wegen Gewaltverherlichung].

Bei Spiele ist das was anderes aber man sollte mal bedenken das die meisten  immnernoch kein Internet haben weil sie es nicht brauchen oder nicht erhalten können - von daher würden die sich ins eingene Fleisch schneider. (Zudem - wer gamesload oder wie das heißt kennt wird wissen das dort nur dumme Kunden rumlaufen)
Zudem ist es schwachsinnig um ein Einzelspieler Spiel zocken zu können eine Internetanbindung zu brauchen (siehe Half-Life 2).

Ist bestimmt zu den ankündigungen zu stecken wie Microsoft immer sagt "Windows ist sicher". Unglaubwürdig.


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

Blue_Ace am 03.03.2006 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Wenn man an das ach so schnelle Telekom denkt. Oder gibts bei eurem ländlichen Kaff schon mindestens T-DSL 2000? Nee, gell. Bei mir ists nur auf den Papier ein T-DSL 1000. Down geht hier nur mit 768.


sieht in 10 jahren ganz anders aus.
hier haben wir eh 98% abdeckung mit kabel-tv, oder so, jedenfalls eine der höchsten abdeckungen der welt (schweiz).



> 2. Hat von euch jeder eine Kreditkarte? Ein paar! Gut, aber immer noch nicht viele genug.


auch das wird sich ändern. ich verstehe die (insbesondere deutsche) kreditkartenphobie sowieso nicht. die ganze welt kauf damit ein, die wenigsten haben je ernsthafte probleme gehabt, aber ihr sperrt euch.



> 3. Der Preis! Ohne Hülle und Datenträger sollte es doch billiger sein. Bis jetzt siehts aber nicht danach aus!


werden wir sehen, wenn's soweit ist. wenn nicht gekauft wird, wird der preis sinken, ansonsten natürlich nicht, wieso sollte er auch.



> So, EA. Da hast du dich aber wieder weit aus dem Fenster gelegt, nicht wahr?


"gelehnt" heisst das wort im spruch.


----------



## axelschweiss (3. März 2006)

HanFred am 03.03.2006 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> auch das wird sich ändern. ich verstehe die (insbesondere deutsche) kreditkartenphobie sowieso nicht. die ganze welt kauf damit ein, die wenigsten haben je ernsthafte probleme gehabt, aber ihr sperrt euch.


Für was soll man sich eine holen? Ich habe bis heute keine Gebraucht und werde auch keine brauchen.


----------



## Bonkic (3. März 2006)

axelschweiss am 03.03.2006 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Für was soll man sich eine holen? I




um spiele- downloads zu bezahlen.


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

axelschweiss am 03.03.2006 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 03.03.2006 13:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, das ist das immer wiederkehrende "argument".
und sobald eine anwendungsmöglichkeit besteht, sagst du "nur deshalb hole ich mir keine kk".
haha, ok, so kann man das natürlich machen. whatever, die dinger sind so praktisch, dass ich gerne gebühren zahle. und viele dienstleistungen kann man heutzutage ohne kk schlicht und ergreifend VERGESSEN.

bargeld finde ich hingegen überholt und überflüssig.


----------



## Blue_Ace (3. März 2006)

"gelehnt" heisst das wort im spruch. [/quote]

Upps, hast recht mein peinlicher Fehler. Das es bei mir aber in 10 Jahren ein wenig besser aussieht mit der Inet Verbindung kann vielleicht sein. Dann gibts halt DSL 2000, mehr wird da bei mir sicher nicht gemacht. Nur die größe der zu downloadeten Daten für Spiele und Filme im HD-Format wird natürlich auch sehr stark steigen. Aufwendige Spiele wie Oblivion mit 8GB Daten sind da für mich zu viel für einen Download. Außerdem was wird der Handel dazu sagen, schließlich sind daran auch Tausende Arbeitsplätze gekoppelt.


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

Blue_Ace am 03.03.2006 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem was wird der Handel dazu sagen, schließlich sind daran auch Tausende Arbeitsplätze gekoppelt.


also das stimmt natürlich, aber wieso sollte DAS den kunden oder den publisher interessieren?
bitte, weder publisher noch kunden sind samaritervereine.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (3. März 2006)

Blue_Ace am 03.03.2006 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> So, EA. Da hast du dich aber wieder weit aus dem Fenster gelegt, nicht wahr?



Das glaube ich weniger. Allein wenn ich schon meinen Bekanntenkreis ansehe oder meine Kaufgewohnheiten.
Software bestell ich z.B. seit ein paar Jahren nur noch über das Internet. Mittlerweile sogar nur noch als Downloadversion.

Warum? Es ist bequem und einfach. 

Website wählen, in den Account einloggen, Ware auswählen und per Kreditkarte zahlen.
Anschliessend downloaden und installieren.

Das ist, dank DSL 6k (und sehr bald noch mehr, nur noch eine Sache von Minuten.
Die Vorteile sind unbestreitbar. 

- ich muss nicht mehr in einen Laden rennen
- und feststellen das Produkt A gerade ausverkauft oder nicht auf Lager ist
- kein anstehen mehr an überfüllten Kassen
- kein hantieren mit Datenträgern
- kein nachpatchen

Stattdessen bekomme ich 

- stets die aktuelle Version
- zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit
- meist auch Preiswerter als im Laden
- lagere die "Lagerhaltung" der Software auf die Server des Anbieters aus

Bei vielen Anbietern kann man mittlerweile auch mit anderen Zahlungsarten bezahlen.
Zu bevorzugen ist aber natürlich die Kreditkarte. Damit bezahlt man absolut sicher und vorallem "sofort".

Daher sind 10 Jahre eine recht pessimistische Prognose. Gerade in den Städten mit dicken DSL Leitungen wird sich das Modell durchsetzten.


----------



## Subjunkie (3. März 2006)

alphachris am 03.03.2006 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry leute, aber die "ich-will-und-werde-das-so-nicht-tun" menschen wurden bis jetzt eh immer überrannt und mussten sich dann so oder so anpassen um etwas zu erhalten. es wird so kommen, da braucht ihr garnicht ningeln wie kleine kinder, die industrie ist längst darauf eingeschossen, weil einach mal günstiger als auch noch leute für de verpackung zu beauftragen etc. in definitiv 10 jahren wird das für alle ganz normal sein, software so zu beziehen wie ea core oder steam usw. wie gesagt, wehrt euch mit händen und füßen dagegen, ändern könnt ihr es nicht, das ist sicher! es gibt nach wie vor vereinzelte truppenteile, die nur aufkauf setzen und nicht auf online kauf, interessant ist aber der gegenpart, der online einkauft und lädt und der liegt inzwischen bei weid mehr als 70 prozent! ich war anfangs auch sehr skeptisch was das betraf, zumal daten vom system oder ähnliches immerhin an dritte weitegeleitet werden, aber solange alles legal auf dem sytem ist, passiert auch nichts. illegal ist und bleibt nun mal illegal und wer davor angst hat, sllte sich fürs net einen zweit rechner zulegen, wo er keine angst haben brauch. wie oben bereits gesagt:
> 
> *Wehrt euch nur mit Händen und Füßen und hässlichen und vor allem sinnlosen Boykotts dagegen, es hat eh keinen Zweck!
> 
> *Da müsst ihr nun durch ... die entwicklung wurde auch so bisher nichtvon Leuten wie euch aufgehalten...



Doch hat es!!!  Ich hab' mir HL2 wegen des Steamsch**ß nicht gekauft und wenn das genug Leute machen würden, würden sich die Spielehersteller und -publisher schon umsehen, dann verdienen sie nämlich *nichts* mehr!!! Und es geht nicht um legal oder illegal, sondern darum, daß meine Daten niemanden was angehen und Kopierschutz geht auch anders!!!
Letztendlich sind das Menschen wie Du, die mir ihrer Sorglosigkeit die Entwicklung zum "gläsernen Menschen" vorantreiben!
P.S.  Vinyl wurde schon vor 15Jahren totgesagt und es lebt immer noch!!!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. März 2006)

HanFred am 03.03.2006 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ich verstehe die (insbesondere deutsche) kreditkartenphobie sowieso nicht. die ganze welt kauf damit ein, die wenigsten haben je ernsthafte probleme gehabt, aber ihr sperrt euch.


Vielleicht auch mal daran gedacht, daß zum einen eine solche Karte nicht kostenlos ist und viele sich schlicht und ergreifend 99% ihrer Lebenszeit überhaupt nicht brauchen? Klar, wer im Ausland seinen Mitwagen haben will oder im Hotel damit zahlen will, der tut vielleicht gut damit sich eine anzuschaffen. Aber ansonsten? Klar kann man sich damit auch mal ohne Probs ein Game z.B. bei Play.com kaufen, etc. Aber die große Masse ist Gelegenheitsspieler.


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? Es ist bequem und einfach.


ganz genau. restliche argumente kann man sich eigentlich sparen, da der grossteil der menschheit sehr auf bequemlichkeit bedacht ist.  
und darum wird solchen vertriebsmethoden überhaupt nichts im weg stehen. auch nicht ein völkchen in europa, das keine kreditkarten benutzen will.^^


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

Subjunkie am 03.03.2006 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch hat es!!!  Ich hab' mir HL2 wegen des Steamsch**ß nicht gekauft und wenn das genug Leute machen würden, würden sich die Spielehersteller ...


merkst du was? zweimal konjunktiv, sprich: reine spekulation.
und es hat eben keinen sinn, weil bei diesem thema ganz sicher nie genug leute das produkt boykottieren werden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. März 2006)

Sollten irgendwelche Entwickler die Spiele nur noch per Online-Vertrieb verkaufen, werd ich diese gnadenlos boykottieren. Aber das ganze passt zur Raffgier und Abzockmentalität in der momentanen Spielebranche. Gewinnmaximierung heißt da das Zauberwort: Mit dem geringsten Aufwand, den maximalen Gewinn einfahren. Dass das hier von den Electronischen Abzockern vorgeschlagen bzw. gesagt wird, dass wundert mich nicht   
Sollten sie ihre Spiele nämlich nur noch Online vertreiben, können sie die Preisspirale beliebig hochdrehen. Jetzt hat man ja die Möglichkeit durch die ganzen Online-Shops viel Geld zu sparen, weil man überall vergleichen kann und dann beim billigsten bestellen kann. So kann man schnell mal 10-15 Euro sparen. Bei reinem Downloadvertrieb wäre das alles nicht mehr möglich und die Spiele würden mit Sicherheit nicht mehr so schnell billiger werden. Auch müsste man dann jedesmal die Katze im Sack kaufen, weil das ausleihen und antesten von Spielen dann nicht mehr möglich wäre.
Für mich kommt es sowieso nicht in Frage, ein Spiel ohne Verpackung, Handbuch und Datenträger wird von mir nicht gekauft. Einfach ein paar leblose Dateien auf der Platte? Lächerlich.
Zumal ich auch an die ganzen Spieleläden denken muss. Gerade hier in meiner Umgebung gibt es einige davon. Würden die Leute sich die Spiele nur noch downloaden und keine Spiele mehr im Laden kaufen, würden wieder viele Menschen ihren Job verlieren. Echt toll   
Ich bin auch der Meinung, sollte sich das durchsetzen, dann wird das Raubkopieren boomen ohne Ende. Dann werden mit Sicherheit einige denken: "Was? Originalversionen irgendwo downloaden? Dann kann ich sie ja auch gleich woanders runterladen und kostet tuts mich auch nix!"
Aber wenn's so kommen würden, hätte ich kein Mitleid mit der Branche. Wer seine Kunden nur noch abzocken will, der hat es eben nicht anders verdient.

Aufregen bringt ja eigentlich eh nix, wenn die Entwicklung der Spiele so weitergeht, dann werden die Spiele in 10 Jahren eh nur noch eine erbärmliche Qualität aufweisen und der ein oder andere sich vielleicht eh schon längst ein anderes Hobby gesucht haben.


----------



## Cis-minor (3. März 2006)

Ich finde das sehr gewagt, Spiele mit Musikdateien zu vergleichen. Das sind ganz andere Größenverhältnisse.Während man sich ein Lied noch schnell runterladen kann, werden für Spiele, die (vorallem in 10 Jahren) leicht die 5 GB Grenze knacken einige Stunden benötigt. Und dabei muss man noch die verschiedenen Intergeschwindigkeiten beachten... Flatrate muss natürlich auch vorrausgesetzt sein. Bei Demos finde ich den Download noch vertretbar, auch wenn diese schon teils die 1 GB-Grenze überschreiten...Wenn es sich denn durchsetzt, dann sind 10 Jahre unrealistisch. Meine Meinung: Mindestens 20 Jahre bis der Download den Kauf im Laden abgelöst hat.


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 03.03.2006 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten sie ihre Spiele nämlich nur noch Online vertreiben, können sie die Preisspirale beliebig hochdrehen.


nein Shadow. alles macht der kunde auch nicht mit. die preise sind genau so hoch, wie der kunde bereit ist zu zahlen.


----------



## Wallrider (3. März 2006)

Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, möchte ich auch ne schöne Verpackung mit allem "drum und dran" im Regal haben, nicht nur einen Download auf der Festplatte.
Das macht sich auch schön im Regal.
Wofür bezahle ich denn dann die 40-50 €???   
Den Download kann ich dann auch für lau aus dem Internet ziehen, zwar illegal, aber worin liegt dann noch der große Unterschied bzw. der Anreiz, sich das Spiel Original zu kaufen?
*Ich denke Steam war/ist nur so ein großer Erfolg, weil es eben HL2 war,
welches veröffentlicht wurde, bei dem ganzen Hype und einer 96 %iger Wertung nicht anders zu erwarten. *
Ich hatte mit Steam bis jetzt nur Probleme (Installation über 4 Stunden, Key schon in Gebrauch, keine Verbindung, Fehler in Steam, startet nicht, Zwangsupdate etc.)
Da kann Half Life 2: Episode One noch so gut sein,
mit Steam werd ich es mir bestimmt nicht kaufen!!!
Wenn ich schon soviel Geld ausgebe, möchte ich auch was "in der Hand " haben; Karten, eine schöne Verpackung, Poster etc.
Und wer garantiert mir, dass ich in 10 Jahren das Spiel XY noch runterladen kann?
Ich spiele z.B. immer noch gerne mal „NFS 2 SE“ und kram das dann und wann aus meinem Regal…
Ganz zu schweigen von den schon oben genannten Preisvorteilen:
Ich habe z.B. „Xpand Rally“ und „Star Wars Republic Commando“ bei MM für 10 Euro bekommen ..., MIT aufwendiger Verpackung …   
Von der Verkaufsmöglichkeit bei „ebay“ etc. ganz zu schweigen…
Und wenn jemand zu faul ist, in den Laden zu laufen gibt’s immer noch amazon und co.
Da braucht man dann höchstens zur Tür zu gehen und dem Postboten aufmachen; bezahlt wird auch alles bequem per Bankeinzug oder Kreditkarte…


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (3. März 2006)

HanFred am 03.03.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 14:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, die Vorurteile versteh ich auch nicht und das DEler. Die Gebühren sind eigentlich nicht der Rede wert, dafür der Bequemlichkeitsfaktor enorm. 
Ebend weil die KK Weltweit gilt. Selbst beim Einkaufen nutze ich oft die KK, da sie auch in DE überall gilt. 
Wenn ich allein schon daran denke das z.B. meine Frau öfters mal mit ihrer Postbank EC Karte an bestimmten Kassen scheitert, andere die Spasskasse von mir ablehnen...
KK gezückt, bezahlt und gegangen.

Das gleiche gilt fürs Inet. Was im Warenkorb ist, kann mit KK sofort bezahlt werden. Ich muss nicht immer ein paar Tage auf  Banküberweisungen warten.

Und sicher ist das System auch. Wenn was nicht auf der Rechnung stimmt, kurz bei der KK Gesellschaft reklamieren und man bekommt sein Geld zurück, ohne Probleme.

Die flexibilität und bequemlichkeit der KK ist einfach nicht zu schlagen. 

Aber ich denke mal, das man sowas erst zu schätzen weiss, wenn man es hat.


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich denke mal, das man sowas erst zu schätzen weiss, wenn man es hat.


wie bei so vielen dingen.  
oder sogar erst dann, wenn man's nicht mehr hat.


----------



## Subjunkie (3. März 2006)

HanFred am 03.03.2006 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> und es hat eben keinen sinn, weil bei diesem thema ganz sicher nie genug leute das produkt boykottieren werden.



Und gerade das spricht wohl für sich sich, beziehungsweise dafür, wie unkritisch die meisten Leute damit und dem Thema Datenschutz umgehen, na Ihr werdet schon sehen, was Ihr davon habt, wenn ich mir heute schon ankucke, daß man allein an Hand der IP erkennen kann, woher jemand kommt, wird mir schon ganz anders und ich bin wahrhaftig kein Weltverschwörungsfanatiker!!!

Edit: Rechtscheibfehler!!!


----------



## Blue_Ace (3. März 2006)

Die Kreditkarte für Dowloads ist ein Vorteil der aber durch die Abhängigkeit mit dem Downloadportal (z.B. Steam, Gamesload) wider genommen wird. Als Kunde will ich schnell und bequem bezahlen. Allerdings sollte die Ware dann Unabhängig irgendwelcher Herstellerseiten oder auch Portale für mich nutzbar sein. Somit ist der Kauf über Handel egal ob Amazon.de oder MM/Saturn immer noch an erster Stelle und wird das auch in mehr als 10 Jahren noch sein.


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

Subjunkie am 03.03.2006 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Und gerade das spricht wohl für sich sich, beziehungsweise dafür, wie unkritisch die meisten Leute damit und dem Thema Datenschutz umgehen, na Ihr werdet schon sehen, was Ihr davon habt, wenn ich mir heute schon ankucke, daß man allein an Hand der IP erkennen kann, woher jemand kommt, wird mir schon ganz anders und ich bin wahrhaftig kein Weltverschwörungsfanatiker!!!


du hast natürlich recht, dass man aufpassen sollte, wo man welche daten angibt. aer das mit der IP ist erstens nichts neues, zweitens kann ich nur den internetanbieter sehen. und wenn ich den nach deinen (z.b. adress-)daten frage, dann darf der mir keinerlei auskunft geben, das ist verboten.
selbst der polizei darf der provider deine daten nur dann rausgeben, wenn eine anzeige seitens der staatsanwaltschaft besteht.
da würde ich mir mehr sorgen machen um einwohnerämter, die daten direkt an die GEZ weitergeben, was ja AFAIK ebenfalls verfassungswidrig ist. oder bei wettbewerben, wo adressen gesammelt werden. kundenkarten sollte man auf keinen fall benutzen... und so weiter.


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

Blue_Ace am 03.03.2006 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kreditkarte für Dowloads ist ein Vorteil der aber durch die Abhängigkeit mit dem Downloadportal (z.B. Steam, Gamesload) wider genommen wird. Als Kunde will ich schnell und bequem bezahlen. Allerdings sollte die Ware dann Unabhängig irgendwelcher Herstellerseiten oder auch Portale für mich nutzbar sein. Somit ist der Kauf über Handel egal ob Amazon.de oder MM/Saturn immer noch an erster Stelle und wird das auch in mehr als 10 Jahren noch sein.


dickes fettes JA.
ich werde mir auch nicht für jeden publisher eine andere software installieren. ein portal für alle wäre schon eine grundvoraussetzung für ein gutes gelingen der umstellung des vertriebs. und es wird sicher einige zeit ins land ziehen, bis sich die publisher auf ein portal einigen können, wenn ich mir die streitereien manchmal so ansehe. *g*
jo... denke auch, dass das noch etwas mehr als zehn jahre dauern könnte, aber warten wir einfach ab.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (3. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 03.03.2006 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten irgendwelche Entwickler die Spiele nur noch per Online-Vertrieb verkaufen, werd ich diese gnadenlos boykottieren. Aber das ganze passt zur Raffgier und Abzockmentalität in der momentanen Spielebranche. Gewinnmaximierung heißt da das Zauberwort: Mit dem geringsten Aufwand, den maximalen Gewinn einfahren. Dass das hier von den Electronischen Abzockern vorgeschlagen bzw. gesagt wird, dass wundert mich nicht


Das kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Erst letztens hab ich um 23:40 online eine neue Version eines AV Programmes gekauft und runtergeladen. 
Kostet 10€ weniger als die Ladenversion. 
Soll ich denen das jetzt vorwerfen? Für mich als Schichtdienstler eine saubequeme Lösung und obendrein Platzsparend. 
Was ist daran Raffgier? Packung und CD interessieren mich da überhaupt nicht. 



> Sollten sie ihre Spiele nämlich nur noch Online vertreiben, können sie die Preisspirale beliebig hochdrehen. Jetzt hat man ja die Möglichkeit durch die ganzen Online-Shops viel Geld zu sparen, weil man überall vergleichen kann und dann beim billigsten bestellen kann. So kann man schnell mal 10-15 Euro sparen. Bei reinem Downloadvertrieb wäre das alles nicht mehr möglich und die Spiele würden mit Sicherheit nicht mehr so schnell billiger werden.



So ein Schmarrn. Der Preis richtet sich nach dem Kunden und ist immer preiswerter als eine Ladenversion.
Oder glaubst du das die Händler unter den Einkaufpreis gehen?



> Auch müsste man dann jedesmal die Katze im Sack kaufen, weil das ausleihen und antesten von Spielen dann nicht mehr möglich wäre.


Demos wird es auch weiterhin geben.



> Für mich kommt es sowieso nicht in Frage, ein Spiel ohne Verpackung, Handbuch und Datenträger wird von mir nicht gekauft. Einfach ein paar leblose Dateien auf der Platte? Lächerlich.



In der Ladenverpackung ist Leben drin, oder wie? Wenn ja, würde ich es rasch desinfizieren. 

Ich für meinen Teil möchte die Software und nicht mit der Verpackung spielen.



> Zumal ich auch an die ganzen Spieleläden denken muss. Gerade hier in meiner Umgebung gibt es einige davon. Würden die Leute sich die Spiele nur noch downloaden und keine Spiele mehr im Laden kaufen, würden wieder viele Menschen ihren Job verlieren. Echt toll



Was ist das für ein Argument? Stützkäufe für die Wirtschaft? Gut, da bin ich Egoist und kaufe nur für mich. 
Ladenbesitzer sind mir da herzlich egal.



> Ich bin auch der Meinung, sollte sich das durchsetzen, dann wird das Raubkopieren boomen ohne Ende. Dann werden mit Sicherheit einige denken: "Was? Originalversionen irgendwo downloaden? Dann kann ich sie ja auch gleich woanders runterladen und kostet tuts mich auch nix!"
> Aber wenn's so kommen würden, hätte ich kein Mitleid mit der Branche. Wer seine Kunden nur noch abzocken will, der hat es eben nicht anders verdient.



Du verstehst es wohl nicht. Das ist der Wunsch des Kunden. Die Hersteller geben dem nur was er will.
Und auf Raubkopien wird die Sache wohl genauso viel Einfluss haben wie jetzt auch. 
Wobei es jetzt noch einfacher ist sich von einer Original CD/DVD eine Kopie zu ziehen, als das komplette Pakte aus dem Inet zu saugen. Die Gefahr erwischt zu werden ist da deutlich höher. Aber egal, das ist ein anderes Thema.



> Aufregen bringt ja eigentlich eh nix, wenn die Entwicklung der Spiele so weitergeht, dann werden die Spiele in 10 Jahren eh nur noch eine erbärmliche Qualität aufweisen und der ein oder andere sich vielleicht eh schon längst ein anderes Hobby gesucht haben.



Komisch, wenn ich an die kommenden Titel denke wie Oblivion oder Crysis, seh ich der Zukunft optimistisch entgegen.


----------



## modderfreak (3. März 2006)

1) das glaube ich nicht, Uwe!
2) dann sollten die endlich mal nen gscheiten Download-Server einstellen


----------



## Subjunkie (3. März 2006)

HanFred am 03.03.2006 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> du hast natürlich recht, dass man aufpassen sollte, wo man welche daten angibt. aer das mit der IP ist erstens nichts neues, zweitens kann ich nur den internetanbieter sehen. und wenn ich den nach deinen (z.b. adress-)daten frage, dann darf der mir keinerlei auskunft geben, das ist verboten.
> selbst der polizei darf der provider deine daten nur dann rausgeben, wenn eine anzeige seitens der staatsanwaltschaft besteht.
> da würde ich mir mehr sorgen machen um einwohnerämter, die daten direkt an die GEZ weitergeben, was ja AFAIK ebenfalls verfassungswidrig ist. oder bei wettbewerben, wo adressen gesammelt werden. kundenkarten sollte man auf keinen fall benutzen... und so weiter.



Was ich meine sind zum Beispiel solche Sachen klick (das Video meine ich nicht, das ist zwar durchaus lustig, tut hier aber nichts zur Sache!) was ich meine ist, daß rechts unter "Meet These Girls
From your Area" ganz "zufällig" Frauen kommen, die angeblich in meiner unmittelbaren Umgebung wohnen und da frag' ich mich schon, wieso weiß das Programm, woher ich komme??!!!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. März 2006)

Wallrider am 03.03.2006 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich denke Steam war/ist nur so ein großer Erfolg, weil es eben HL2 war, welches veröffentlicht wurde, bei dem ganzen Hype und einer 96 %iger Wertung nicht anders zu erwarten. *



Ja, Valve hat die klügsten Schritte unternommen um aus Steam eine erfolgreiche Plattform zu machen. Als Erstes gab es den Umstieg von *CS1.6 WON* auf *STEAM*. Das *Geheule* der Community war groß, schließlich sind aber doch 90% der Spieler auf STEAM gewechselt. Dies resultierte darin, dass sich Valve wohl bestätigt gefühlt hat. Die Plattform wird "akzeptiert". Dann der nächste Schritt, die Ankündigung eines super *Blockbuster-Titels*. Und wieder wurde der Kunde geschickt auf STEAM "aufmerksam" gemacht, bzw. eher brutal auf die Plattform geworfen. *Ohne Steam kein HL2*, ohne HL2 kein User der "Mitreden" kann.  Ergo haben viele, viele Käufer in den sauren Apfel gebissen und ihre Bedenken verworfen. Schließlich war die Produktaktivierung ja nicht sooo schlimm und der Service via Steam ist einfach perfekt. Zudem hat Valve aber noch einen extrem klugen Schachzug vollführt: Der *Deal mit ATI* samt Download-Code für HL2. *Kundenanbindung* der neuen Generation. Wer einen Code samt neuer ATI-Karte hatte, war natürlich gerne bereit sich das Spiel so über STEAM zu ziehen. Viele kleine Schritte die insgesamt betrachtet nun dafür gesorgt haben, dass aus Steam wohl die momentan mächtigste Plattform im Spiele-Bereich geworden ist. Hinzu kamen weitere kleine Aspekte wie Lockvogel-Angebote wie die CS-Beta oder das gratis DoD Wochenende. Geschickte Strategien auf die man gerne "reinfällt". Ich gehöre auch dazu, *obwohl* ich im Vorfeld Steam komplett verteufelt habe. Heute kann ich mir ein Leben ohne die Plattform fast nicht mehr vorstellen. Meine 3 Lieblings-Shooter (CS, DOD, HL2DM) sind bequem auswählbar und ich muss mich nicht mit nervtötenden Patchsammelorgien aufhalten. 

Ich bin sicher, dass das Plattformprinzip auch bei anderen Publishern sehr erfolgreich wäre. Man stelle sich nur Folgendes vor: Alan Wake exklusiv per Rockstar-DL. Oder Enemy Territory über Activisions Plattform. Das Geschrei wäre groß, doch ich wette irgendwann würden sich genug Leute finden die sowas unterstützen würden. Hat ja bei Valve auch perfekt geklappt. 

Zur Kreditkartenproblematik sei gesagt, dass Hersteller ähnlich reagieren könnten wie EA oder Blizzard: Gekaufte Downloadcodes bzw. Pre-Paid-Karten. Die Zukunft könnte bald tatsächlich so aussehen, dass Leute ohne Kreditkarte einfach ins Geschäft gehen, sie ein Stück Papier mit Code kaufen, zu Hause freirubbeln und dann das Spiel laden. Ähnlich wie die Prepaidkarten bei Handys. Bzw. neuerdings die Kasenbons wo einfach der Aufladecode draufsteht.

Regards, eX!


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

Subjunkie am 03.03.2006 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich meine sind zum Beispiel solche Sachen klick (das Video meine ich nicht, das ist zwar durchaus lustig, tut hier aber nichts zur Sache!) was ich meine ist, daß rechts unter "Meet These Girls
> From your Area" ganz "zufällig" Frauen kommen, die angeblich in meiner unmittelbaren Umgebung wohnen und da frag' ich mich schon, wieso weiß das Programm, woher ich komme??!!!


ich denke, das ist nur der sitz deines providers, der eben über die IP auslesbar ist. bei mir ist es die falsche stadt (ich kenn's, auch wenn's dank noscript-plugin nicht funktioniert bei mir), nämlich die, wo mein internetanbeiter seinen sitz hat.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (3. März 2006)

Subjunkie am 03.03.2006 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 03.03.2006 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? Wähl die Seite mal über einen ausländischen Proxy an. 
Die Werbung weiss nicht woher du kommst, nur aus welchem IP Pool deine IP kommt.
Ist ne simple Sache und legal. Schlimm wäre es nur wenn die Werbung weiss das hinter der IP Hans Müller, wohnhaft blabla etc... stünde.


----------



## Subjunkie (3. März 2006)

Das haut nicht hin, wir sind bei 1&1 und die haben ihren Sitz in 56410 Montabaur und wir wohnen da nicht noch nicht mal annähernd in der Nähe ...

Und die Software kann uns auch recht genau lokalisieren, *keiner* der angebenen Orte war weiter als 15km von unserem Wohnort entfernt!

Im Übrigen, auch wenn das legal sein mag, find ich es das schon bedenklich!!!


----------



## ich98 (3. März 2006)

yuhuu da freut man sich als ISDN User doch wie sau   

Zudem will ich meine Spiele, Film usw. auf einem Datenträger haben mit Handbuch, Verpackung usw. 

Und hat EA schon bedacht, dass es Leute geben soll, die ihren Rechner mal formatieren, wo sollen dann immer die Daten hin?
Oder wenn eine Festplatte verreckt, latzt man dann nochmal 45€ für das Spiel oder wie?


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

Subjunkie am 03.03.2006 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Das haut nicht hin, wir sind bei 1&1 und die haben ihren Sitz in 56410 Montabaur und wir wohnen da nicht noch nicht mal annähernd in der Nähe ...
> 
> Und die Software kann uns auch recht genau lokalisieren, *keiner* der angebenen Orte war weiter als 15km von unserem Wohnort entfernt!
> 
> Im Übrigen, auch wenn das legal sein mag, find ich es das schon bedenklich!!!


dann mach den versuch mit dem proxy und du wirst es sehen.


----------



## Peter23 (3. März 2006)

danne47 am 03.03.2006 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 03.03.2006 11:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß ist DSL über Glasfaser generell nicht möglich/verfügbar.

So dass in allen Stadtteilen/Dörfern/Ländern in denen auf high tech Glasfaser gesetzt wurde, die Leute kein DSL haben.


P.S Ich gebe keine 50 Euro für einen Download Code aus


----------



## Hyperhorn (3. März 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 03.03.2006 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zukunft könnte bald tatsächlich so aussehen, dass Leute ohne Kreditkarte einfach ins Geschäft gehen, sie ein Stück Papier mit Code kaufen, zu Hause freirubbeln und dann das Spiel laden.


  
Da kann ich auch gleich ins Geschäft gehen, bequemer ist das IMO nämlich nicht. Vor allem: Bei dem "Rubbelpapier" hab ich ja das Spiel noch gar nicht und muss es noch downloaden, das wäre also sogar noch zeitaufwändiger, ganz davon abgesehen das es eben doch immer wieder Probleme bei Downloads, Registrierungen etc. gibt.

Ich weiß nicht...    Die vermeintlichen Vorteile entpuppen sich für mich doch manchmal als zu kurz gedachte "Lichtblitze" progressiver Geister.
Das "Killer-Argument" fehlt mir persönlich einfach. Zum Thema Datensicherheit will ich nur kurz anmerken, dass bei zwielichtigen Aktivitäten selten um Erlaubnis gefragt wird.    Illegalität hin oder her, wenn es technisch möglich ist, mit Daten Mißbrauch zu begehen, dann wird es auch getan. Und z.B. sein verschwundenes Geld wieder zu bekommen, kann DEUTLICH teurer und unbequemer werden als viele denken.
Aber wie schon gesagt: Der Download ist eine ALTERNATIVE, nicht mehr oder weniger. Die Nutzer dieses Angebots sollten halt sowohl die Vor- und Nachteile kennen, und dann für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

ich98 am 03.03.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Und hat EA schon bedacht, dass es Leute geben soll, die ihren Rechner mal formatieren, wo sollen dann immer die Daten hin?
> Oder wenn eine Festplatte verreckt, latzt man dann nochmal 45€ für das Spiel oder wie?


und ich sage es noch einmal: wer ohne den hauch einer ahnung hier rumjammert, wird nicht ernst genommen.


----------



## JumpingHubert (3. März 2006)

*AW: -.-*

bitte folgendes beachten:

ein ausschl. gedownloadetes Spiel besitzt ihr nicht vollständig. Die Lizenz bleibt beim Produzenten. Es ist z.B. bei Songs (DRM) nur ein Miet-Verhältnis. DAS ist der Knackpunkt, nicht die Datenmenge oder sonst ein Nonsens. 

Diese Entwicklung geschieht nicht hauptsächlich aus Kostengründen, sondern um in Zukunft mit vollen Verkaufspreisen Mietverhältnisse einzuschmuggeln. Mal drüber nachdenken. Kann sich noch einer ans e-book-Konzept erinnern. Is gescheitert.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (3. März 2006)

Hyperhorn am 03.03.2006 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht...    Die vermeintlichen Vorteile entpuppen sich für mich doch manchmal als zu kurz gedachte "Lichtblitze" progressiver Geister.
> Das "Killer-Argument" fehlt mir persönlich einfach.


Was ist an
- sofort
- aktuell
- jederzeit
zu kurz gedacht?



> Zum Thema Datensicherheit will ich nur kurz anmerken, dass bei zwielichtigen Aktivitäten selten um Erlaubnis gefragt wird.    Illegalität hin oder her, wenn es technisch möglich ist, mit Daten Mißbrauch zu begehen, dann wird es auch getan. Und z.B. sein verschwundenes Geld wieder zu bekommen, kann DEUTLICH teurer und unbequemer werden als viele denken.


Nein, mit einer KK kann man sein Geld deutlich schneller und einfacher wiederbekommen als von der normalen Bank.
Es kostet mich als Kunden garnichts.



> Aber wie schon gesagt: Der Download ist eine ALTERNATIVE, nicht mehr oder weniger. Die Nutzer dieses Angebots sollten halt sowohl die Vor- und Nachteile kennen, und dann für sich selbst entscheiden.



Nein, es ist die Zukunft.


----------



## Peter23 (3. März 2006)

HanFred am 03.03.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 14:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du scheinst ja sehr auf bequemlichkeit ausgelegt zu sein.
Bist du faul dich gegen die Vorgaben der Insustire aufzulehnen?
Müssen 80 Millionen deutsche ihre Software online kaufen weil ein Boss von EA meint so mehr Gewinn machen zu können.

Immer schön ja und amen sagen und mit der dummen Masse mitlaufen,
ja nicht herrausstechen. So Menschen bringen die Welt weiter.

( Wie vor 50 Jahren schon einmal)


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. März 2006)

Und warum ist es die Zukunft? Weil sich wieder ein paar Deppen alles gefallen lassen, sich ihre Rechte einschränken lassen.... Hier müssten die ganzen Spieler mal zusammen halten und das boykottieren, wird aber eh nicht geschehen. Ich bin jedenfalls nicht bereit für irgendeinen Download-Code oder ein paar Daten Geld zu bezahlen. Ich kaufe mir jetzt schon seit über 20 Jahren alles Original, aber wenn's nur noch Sachen über Download-Vertrieb gibt, bin ich nicht mehr bereit dazu. Warum sollte ich für etwas Geld ausgeben, was 1:1 einer Raubkopie ähnelt und man als ehrlicher Käufer keinerlei Vorteile mehr hat?  Verarschen kann ich mich selbst.......


----------



## ich98 (3. März 2006)

HanFred am 03.03.2006 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> und ich sage es noch einmal: wer ohne den hauch einer ahnung hier rumjammert, wird nicht ernst genommen.



dann hast du jetzt die Ehre, mir gegen Argumente zu liefern, die meine Punkte betreffen  

Und selbst wenn ich DSL hätte, was glaubst du wie am Release die Server abschmieren, wenn jetzt alle das Spiel saugen wollen. 
So ein Quatsch.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (3. März 2006)

Peter23 am 03.03.2006 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 03.03.2006 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso Vorgaben? Es ist mein Wunsch Software so zu bekommen. Die Industrie gibt mir das was ich als Kunde wünsche und nicht umgekehrt. Wieso soll EA da mehr Gewinn machen? Im Gegenteil, es wird billiger für den Kunden.
Empfinde ich den Preis als angemessen, kaufe ich, ansonsten nicht. Unabhängig von Packung und CD.

Und natürlich wünsche ich es bequem.
1. hat man dafür DSL6k und 
2. hat man als Schichtdienstler wenig Zeit. Und dabei hab ich noch keine Kinder.
Daher ist es super wenn sich die Industrie nach mir richtet und mir ermöglicht zu unmöglichen Zeiten Software zu kaufen. (nicht nur Spiele)

Wer ist also Dumm?

Derjenige der nach Feierabend um 23:00 neue Software zieht, oder derjenige der durch die Welt kutschiert, Läden abklappert und womöglich Sprit verballert, ewig vor der Kasse steht etc...

Dafür ist mir meine Zeit zuschade.

Der Gewinn im Onlinekauf liegt eindeutig bei mir. Und ja, das Schicksal einiger weniger mit ISDN o.ä. ist mir ganz ehrlich sch...egal.
Ich bin nicht Mutter Theresa.

Mir scheint du bist einfach nur unflexibel und hast Angst vor dem Fortschritt?


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

Peter23 am 03.03.2006 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Du scheinst ja sehr auf bequemlichkeit ausgelegt zu sein.
> Bist du faul dich gegen die Vorgaben der Insustire aufzulehnen?


vorgaben? welche vorgaben?
solange sie mir nicht widerstreben, sind es für mich keine vorgaben.


> Müssen 80 Millionen deutsche ihre Software online kaufen weil ein Boss von EA meint so mehr Gewinn machen zu können.


niemand muss. verzicht ist aber für viele ein fremdwort geworden.
und du liegst falsch, wenn du jetzt den teufel in der person von diesem "Boss von EA" siehst. fortschritt findet einfach statt, mit und ohne dise person und trotz konservativer strömungen. gebremst kann er manchmal werden, aufgehalten eigentlich nicht.


> Immer schön ja und amen sagen und mit der dummen Masse mitlaufen,
> ja nicht herrausstechen. So Menschen bringen die Welt weiter.
> 
> ( Wie vor 50 Jahren schon einmal)


*gäääähn*  
müssen immer wieder irgendwelche nazi-vergleiche auf den tisch in diskussionen mit deutschen? das langweilt langsam.
mit mitläufertum hat das auch nichts zu tun, mit bequemlichkeit schon. ich meine wie toll ist es denn, dass man ein virtuelles produkt, das einen wert darstellt, über ein medium wie das internet nicht nur kaufen sondern gleich "mitnehmen" kann? ich finde das eine grossartige errungenschaft der technik.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. März 2006)

EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hyperhorn am 03.03.2006 15:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sofort = nach dem Download
aktuell = nach dem Patchdownload, welches fast jedes Spiels als Autoupdate anbietet
jederzeit = wenn die Server erreichbar sind
Nur wie er schon fragt, wo ist das "Killargument"? Warum sollte man sich ein Half Life 2 über Steam saugen oder ein Game über Gamesload beziehen statt die Ladenversion zu nehmen?
Neben den von dir genannten "Vorteilen" gibt es jedoch genug Nachteile. Fester Kaufpreis, erschwerter Weiterverkauf, I-Net Anbindung (ggf. das komplette Spielen über), wunderbare Möglichkeit Zwangswerbung/Werbepausen, etc. zu implementieren und was einige Jahre später mit dem Spiel ist, weiß man nicht. Bei beispielsweise EA würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn 2020 mit FIFA 2020 die Möglichkeit FIFA 2018 zu spielen geändert wird. Lizenz erloschen, Support eingestellt und weitere Nutzung nicht mehr Möglich.



			
				EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> > Aber wie schon gesagt: Der Download ist eine ALTERNATIVE, nicht mehr oder weniger. Die Nutzer dieses Angebots sollten halt sowohl die Vor- und Nachteile kennen, und dann für sich selbst entscheiden.
> 
> 
> Nein, es ist die Zukunft.


Das wird sich erst noch zeigen müssen. Was keiner / kaum einer nutzt wird sich auch nicht durchsetzen können.


----------



## Peter23 (3. März 2006)

Zum Argument die Spiele werden dann billiger:

Als von Diskette auf CD umgestellt wurde, sollte Spiele billiger werden.

Als von der großen Schachtel auf DVD Hüllen umgestellt wurde sollten die Spiele billiger werden.

Und jetzt sollen sie billiger werden, wenn auf Downloads umgestellt wird.
Pah der User muss mehr zahlen, Downloaden, brenne, Handbuch ausdrucken usw.

Das Spiel selbst wird nicht um einen Pfennig billiger werden!

Wieviel billiger war den Hl2 per download? 

Wieviel schneller konnte man es denn am Erscheinungstag downloaden als um die Ecke in den Laden zu gehen?
Wie geil kann man es auf einer Lan  spielen, wenn nur einer das Update, das am Abend zuvor rausgekommen ist nicht gemacht hat?

Wie sieht es mit dem Verkauf eines gebrauchten Spieles aus?

Wie oft "darf" ich mir mein gedownloades Spiel auf DVD brennen oder darf ich das überhaupt. Habe ich nur eine Lizenz erworben, oder gehört das Spiel mir? 

Was ist, wenn der Hersteller den Server down macht, kann ich dann nicht mal mehr den Singleplayer Modus Spielen? ( An alle die denken, dass so ein Spiel ewig Supportet wird. Der Multiplayer Server für NFS: UNderground geht demnächst vom Netz. Wer spielen wil soll sich halt den Nachfolger kaufen.
Übrigens ein Spiel von EA  )

So das wären die möglichen Nachteile.

Bei den Vorteilen fällt mir ein:

Ich kann ein Spiel jederzeit, auch nachts um drei bekommen.

Wie sinnvoll, dass werde ich bestimmt oft nutzen


----------



## Peter23 (3. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 03.03.2006 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke Nali


----------



## Hyperhorn (3. März 2006)

EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> es ist die Zukunft.


Das kann keiner wissen, weder du, noch ich, noch ein EA-Angestellter.   

Derzeit scheint ja -zumindest hier im Forum- eine Mehrheit das neue Vertriebssystem abzulehnen. Im Prinzip könnte man ja auch heute schon nur noch Downloads anbieten, rein technisch kein Problem. Da aber die Hauptumsätze über den klassischen Vertriebsweg erwirtschaftet werden, müsste sich da schon einiges ändern, um das System auch für einen Durschnittsuser attraktiv zu machen. Und das wird die Zukunft zeigen, endgültig entschieden ist da noch lange nichts.
Der Mensch an sich ist ein materielles Wesen, Besitz wird primär über "Handfestes" definiert. Was man anfassen und herzeigen kann, MUSS etwas wert sein, dass weiß schon jedes Kleinkind. Nicht umsonst können viele Menschen nicht mit Geld umgehen, weil es rein ideelen Wert hat.
Ähnlich verhält es sich mit dem Downoad: Was ist schon "Besitz" auf der Festplatte?! Etwas ziemlich relatives... (Ich möchte hier nur daran erinnern, wie absurd es manchen erscheint, dass für virtuelle Waffen hunderte € ausgegeben werden.) Es wird immer genug Leute geben, die etwas wirklich besitzen wollen.
Was ich auch ärgerlich finde: Das Online-Vertriebswesen geht automatisch einher mit massenkompatibler Einheitsware.
Wenn ich z.B. ein komplexes Spiel wie Baldur's Gate 2 ohne Handbuch spielen will, werde ich nicht viel Spaß daran haben. Das Handbuch am Bildschirm zu lesen, ist aber allein wegen der geringen dpi einfach nicht mit echtem Papier zu vergleichen. Und weil natürlich niemand -der ach so viel Geld und Zeit beim Download gespart hat- lange auf einen teuren Ausdruck warten will, werden solche Titel wohl kaum beliebter werden, sondern wohl nur noch ein Schattendasein führen. Vielleicht gefällt das EA ja auch, die zwanzigste FIFA-Neuauflage wird wohl jeder ohne großes Einlesen verstehen.


----------



## grungebass (3. März 2006)

und damit geht das allerletzte gute gefühl verloren, wenn man ein spiel KAUFT!

hauptsache, noch mehr Ausgaben gespart und damit wieder mehr gewinn...
zuerst!

haben die ein glück, dass online-accounts noch nicht so leicht dauerhaft gecrackt werden können.


----------



## Trancemaster (3. März 2006)

> das find ich schon lustig. ablästern aber nicht den hauch einer ahnung haben, wie sowas funktioniert.
> bravo! *klatsch*



Ich bin heute halt mal wie die Allgemeinheit im allgemeinen drauf. *fg* Auch ich darf sowas mal - schliesslich muss ich mich auch ständig bei Themen in denen ich mich auskenne mit Pseudo-Analytikern rumschlagen. *g*

Und das rummotzeln nach dem Hinweis auf "fehlende Datenträger", sind nur nebenbei ein paar gestellte Fragen, denn allein dieser "Mangel" reicht mir persönlich aus, um keine Spiele über Downloadplattformen zu kaufen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 03.03.2006 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wie er schon fragt, wo ist das "Killargument"? Warum sollte man sich ein Half Life 2 über Steam saugen oder ein Game über Gamesload beziehen statt die Ladenversion zu nehmen?
> Neben den von dir genannten "Vorteilen" gibt es jedoch genug Nachteile. Fester Kaufpreis, erschwerter Weiterverkauf, I-Net Anbindung (ggf. das komplette Spielen über), wunderbare Möglichkeit Zwangswerbung/Werbepausen, etc. zu implementieren und was einige Jahre später mit dem Spiel ist, weiß man nicht. Bei beispielsweise EA würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn 2020 mit FIFA 2020 die Möglichkeit FIFA 2018 zu spielen geändert wird. Lizenz erloschen, Support eingestellt und weitere Nutzung nicht mehr Möglich.



Daran denken ja viele nicht. Jetzt kann ich problemlos ein Spiel installieren, dass auch schon mehrere Jahre alt ist und einfach loszocken. Ob das bei solchen Plattformen dann noch möglich ist, dass kann mir keiner sagen. Man wird einfach mehr als abhängig von denen. Der Entwickler bestimmt dann, wie und wie lange ich ein Spiel zocken darf, er hat die totale Kontrolle über mich. 
Du hast als Kunde/Käufer eigentlich null Rechte mehr, bist nur noch ein Depp der Geld bezahlt und sich ansonsten alles gefallen lässt. 
Und gerade bei EA....da kann es passieren, dass der Nachfolger eines Spieles erscheint und man den Vorgänger überhaupt nicht mehr online spielen kann. So könnte es ja auch sein, wie Nali oben beschrieben hat, dass wenn ein neues FIFA erscheint, dass alte dann vielleicht gar nicht mehr spielbar ist. Also Leute seid nicht so naiv. Ziel der Branche ist es uns komplett in der Hand zu haben und uns noch mehr Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Oder glaubt ihr etwa die machen das rein aus Kundenfreundlichkeit? Pah, wer das in der heutigen Zeit noch denkt, ist wirklich mehr als naiv


----------



## Peter23 (3. März 2006)

HanFred am 03.03.2006 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 03.03.2006 15:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Den Mitläufervergleich habe ich deshalb gebracht, da du ständig meinst "man" könnte ja eh nichts ändern, das wäre der Fortschritt usw.

NATÜRLICH KANN DER USER/KÄUFER DIE ENTWICKLUNG BEEINFLUSSEN/STEUERN.  Wer denn sonst?


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (3. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 03.03.2006 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HanFred (3. März 2006)

Peter23 am 03.03.2006 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> NATÜRLICH KANN DER USER/KÄUFER DIE ENTWICKLUNG BEEINFLUSSEN/STEUERN.  Wer denn sonst?


ja, siehe "verzicht". viele wenn nicht die meisten werden kaum verzichten auf die spiele.


----------



## Peter23 (3. März 2006)

Wow schon über 150 Beiträge. Das scheint ja ein heißes Eisen zu sein.

Was sagt eigendlich PC-Games dazu?


----------



## Peter23 (3. März 2006)

HanFred am 03.03.2006 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 03.03.2006 15:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja bei der Menge der Spiele die rauskommen, kann man ja auf die wenigen verzichten, bei denen man mit der Firmenpolitik nicht einverstanden ist.

Bei Steam  war es für micht nicht schwer zu verzichten. Es gibt ja genügen Shooter.
Zu der Zeit habe ich halt Farcry, Doom3, Medal of Honor und Call of Duty gespielt.


----------



## Peter23 (3. März 2006)

Wie sieht es mit diesen Punkten aus:


1. Wie sieht es mit dem Verkauf eines gebrauchten Spieles aus?

2. Wie oft "darf" ich mir mein gedownloades Spiel auf DVD brennen oder darf ich  das überhaupt. Habe ich nur eine Lizenz erworben, oder gehört das Spiel mir?

3. Was ist, wenn der Hersteller den Server down macht, kann ich dann nicht mal mehr den Singleplayer Modus Spielen? ( An alle die denken, dass so ein Spiel ewig Supportet wird. Der Multiplayer Server für NFS: UNderground geht demnächst vom Netz. Wer spielen wil soll sich halt den Nachfolger kaufen.
Übrigens ein Spiel von EA   ) Und auch große und erfolgreiche Softwarefirmen können pleite gehen oder aufgekauft werden. Oder erinnert sich jemand von euch noch an Origin? (Wing Commander & Strike Commander)
Wären diese Games an einen Online Dienst gebunden gewesen, hätten alle gesagt, dass eine solch erfolgreiche Firma ewig bestehen wird.


----------



## danne47 (3. März 2006)

der springende punkt ist (wie mehrfach erwähnt wurde) der preis und die bequemlichkeit....die letzten spiele die ich gekauft habe, habe ich ausschließlich auf datenträgern bei online-versendern bestellt....
mir fehlt auch die lust und laune durch diverse elektronikmärkte zu rammeln, obwohl diese reichlich vorhanden sind....
ich kann also online preise vergleichen und mir das produkt innerhalb von 1-2 tagen direkt in die wohnung liefern lassen...
das einzige was für mich nun einen download rechtfertigen würde, wäre der (hoffentlich) viel geringe preis.....es bleibt abzuwarten wie sich dieser in den nächsten jahren entwickeln wird


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (3. März 2006)

Peter23 am 03.03.2006 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 03.03.2006 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komisch, gerade Steam weiss ich zu schätzen. Es ist ein geniales Portal mit dem man bequem die Spiele verwalten und nutzen kann.
Aufmachen, aussuchen, starten und zocken.

Obendrein noch deutlich einfacher aktuell zu halten als andere Games. Patches kommen auf Wunsch automatisch.

Und gerade bei meinen alten CDs mit HL1 und Blueshift erwies sich Steam als geniale Plattform. Die alten CDs waren sehr zerkratzt und unlesbar geworden. Bei Steam brauchte es nur die Serial und ich konnte die alten Titel wieder spielen.

Was will man mehr.
(wer hatte noch gesagt das man alte Titel nicht mehr spielen kann?)


----------



## JumpingHubert (3. März 2006)

Peter23 am 03.03.2006 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es mit diesen Punkten aus:
> 
> 
> 1. Wie sieht es mit dem Verkauf eines gebrauchten Spieles aus?
> ...



denen, die hier pro argumentieren, ist eh nicht zu helfen. Man braucht halt ein wenig Vorstellungskraft, um die Gefahr dieser Entwicklung zu begreifen. Ich jedenfalls kann auf Besitz mit extern geregeltem Verfallsdatum verzichten. Man informiere sich darüber, was die Juristen des Verbraucherschutzbundes über die verfassungsmässigen Bedenken des Digital Rights Management feststellen. Und DRM ist im wesentlichen identisch mit dem "Angebot" von ausschl. downloadbarem "Eigentum".


----------



## Peter23 (3. März 2006)

EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 03.03.2006 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie machst du es auf einer LAN ohne Internetanschluß?

Und zu: 
"Komisch, gerade Steam weiss ich zu schätzen. Es ist ein geniales Portal mit dem man bequem die Spiele verwalten und nutzen kann.
Aufmachen, aussuchen, starten und zocken."

Ohne Steam: Startmenü - Games - starten 
Updaten, wenn nötig und gewünscht.


----------



## Hyperhorn (3. März 2006)

Was mir noch zum Thema "Handfestes" eingefallen ist. Man stelle sich folgende Szene vor:

Kinder zocken _FIFA 2080 - Mars Chamionship Edition_.
Vater runzelt im Vorbeigehen die Stirn, was den Kindern nicht unverborgen bleibt.
Kinder zum Vater: "Was hast du den damals gespielt?"
Vater: "Ha, damals... Das waren noch Spiele. _Starfighter 3000_, eine Legende!"
Kinder (staunend): "DAS _Starfighter 3000_?"
Vater: "Ganz genau!"
Kinder (ungläubig): Das wollen wir sehen!"
Vater (stolz): "Na, dann kommt mal mit..."
Papa geht mit den Kindern auf den Dachboden, er zieht eine verstaubte Schachtel aus einer Kiste. Er staubt sie ab, und ein Schriftzug auf der Packung wird sichtbar: _Starfighter 3000_ Und während die Kinder mit leuchtenden Augen die Packung mustern, beginnt der Vater seinen emotionsgetränkten Monolog mit bebender Stimme:
"Wisst ihr Kinder, dass war im Jahre xxxx. Ich weiß es noch genau, wie ich mich im Schneesturm auf der Autobahn befand, und fast die Ausfahrt zum Elektromarkt verpasst hätte. Als ich da war, kämpfte ich mich durch die wütende Meute auf den Stapel zu, um dann in einem erbittertem Zweikampf das allerletzte Exemplar von _Starfighter 3000_ zu ergattern...." usw.

Die Kinder denken jetzt:
Papa = Held

Jetzt die gleiche Szene, am entscheidenen Punkt modifiziert:

Kinder zocken _FIFA 2080 - Mars Chamionship Edition_.
Vater runzelt im Vorbeigehen die Stirn, was den Kindern nicht unverborgen bleibt.
Kinder zum Vater: "Was hast du den damals gespielt?"
Vater: "Ha, damals... Das waren noch Spiele. _Starfighter 3000_, eine Legende!"
Kinder (staunend): "DAS _Starfighter 3000_? Das wollen wir sehen!"
Vater: "Ganz genau!"
Kinder (ungläubig): "Das wollen wir sehen!"
Vater: "Ach Kinder, wie soll ich es euch nur erklären?!"
Kinder (neugierig): "Was denn?"
Vater (weinerlich): "Ich... ich habs nur gedownloadet..."
Kinder (genervt): "Ach so... na das kann ja jeder sagen..."

Die Kinder denken jetzt:
Papa = Lügner, im besten Fall ein fauler Downloader

So siehts aus!


----------



## Kandinata (3. März 2006)

Hyperhorn am 03.03.2006 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir noch zum Thema "Handfestes" eingefallen ist. Man stelle sich folgende Szene vor:
> 
> Kinder zocken _FIFA 2080 - Mars Chamionship Edition_.
> Vater runzelt im Vorbeigehen die Stirn, was den Kindern nicht unverborgen bleibt.
> ...




unrealistisch, die kinder würden den papa für einen idioten halten weil es nen altes spiel mit veralteter grafik ist    *sarkasmus*



> Daran denken ja viele nicht. Jetzt kann ich problemlos ein Spiel installieren, dass auch schon mehrere Jahre alt ist und einfach loszocken. Ob das bei solchen Plattformen dann noch möglich ist, dass kann mir keiner sagen. Man wird einfach mehr als abhängig von denen. Der Entwickler bestimmt dann, wie und wie lange ich ein Spiel zocken darf, er hat die totale Kontrolle über mich.
> Du hast als Kunde/Käufer eigentlich null Rechte mehr, bist nur noch ein Depp der Geld bezahlt und sich ansonsten alles gefallen lässt.
> Und gerade bei EA....da kann es passieren, dass der Nachfolger eines Spieles erscheint und man den Vorgänger überhaupt nicht mehr online spielen kann. So könnte es ja auch sein, wie Nali oben beschrieben hat, dass wenn ein neues FIFA erscheint, dass alte dann vielleicht gar nicht mehr spielbar ist. Also Leute seid nicht so naiv. Ziel der Branche ist es uns komplett in der Hand zu haben und uns noch mehr Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Oder glaubt ihr etwa die machen das rein aus Kundenfreundlichkeit? Pah, wer das in der heutigen Zeit noch denkt, ist wirklich mehr als naiv



dieser text von shadow ist natürlich wieder so perfekt passend... so ist es und wer wirklich was andereres glaubt hat, ist WIRKLICH naiv und hat von der geschäftswelt echt keine ahnung... besonders keine "bignames" wo die macht haben sie branche zu kontrollieren, dieses system scheinen einige echt nicht zu verstehen


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (3. März 2006)

JumpingHubert am 03.03.2006 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 03.03.2006 15:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gut, fangen wir mit dem rechtlichen an.

Du erwirbst an einer Software, egal welcher NIE Eigentumsrechte, sondern nur das Nutzungsrecht.
Egal ob Download oder CD.

Bei einem rechtlich wirksamen Verstoß gegen die EULA (wie z.B. Punkbuster knacken), verlierst du die Nutzungsrechte, egal ob Download oder CD.

Keinesfalls hat der Download ein Verfallsdatum: -> siehe Steam.
Jeder erworbene Titel kann quasi ewig genutzt werden.
Der Hersteller kann nicht willkürlich entscheiden. Da bindet ihm der Gesetzgeber schon die Hände.

Ein Download unterscheidet sich von der CD nur durch fehlen selbiger und einem günstigeren Preis.

DRM hat mit einem Download übrigends garnichts zu tun. Ob ein Hersteller seinen Content schützt oder nicht, ist ihm überlassen. DRM geschützte Software gibt es genug im Offlinebereich. 
Oder hast du CDs ohne Kopierschutz? 

Ich finde eher diese grundlose Panikmache mit Halbwissen ziemlich erschreckend.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (3. März 2006)

Peter23 am 03.03.2006 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie machst du es auf einer LAN ohne Internetanschluß?
> 
> Und zu:
> "Komisch, gerade Steam weiss ich zu schätzen. Es ist ein geniales Portal mit dem man bequem die Spiele verwalten und nutzen kann.
> ...




Steam funktioniert auch Offline ohne Probleme.


----------



## danne47 (3. März 2006)

Hyperhorn am 03.03.2006 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> nette story


  

tja, das ist eben der lauf der geschichte....wenn ich an früher denke, achjaaa war das schön, mit der kutsche 40 km in die nächste stadt zu fahren....da hat man nochwas erleben können....
aber heutzutage mit dem auto nee nee nee


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. März 2006)

EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 03.03.2006 16:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trotzdem bist du immer an eine Plattform gebunden und das ist das, was mich stört. Wenn das Ganze nur als Alternative angeboten würde *ohne Plattformzwang* und der Ladenkäufer das Spiel wie jedes andere ganz normal installieren und spielen könnte, dann hätte ich ja nichts dagegen. Dann könnten die die es unbedingt wollen nutzen und die anderen ganz normal spielen. So ist man aber immer an eine Plattform gebunden und das, selbst wenn man nur ein Singleplayerspiel zocken will. 
Und zum Thema Patches: Die Gefahr besteht, dass dann die Spiele noch unfertiger auf den Markt kommen könnten und der Spieler endgültig zum Beta-Tester degradiert wird.


----------



## seech (3. März 2006)

Kandinata am 03.03.2006 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> damals war die cd packung noch stabil, da war nen ausführliches handbuch drin und dazu sogar noch nen kleines gimmick



Ich kann mich da an GTA 2 erinnern, wo für jedes mal, wo der Releasetermin weiter nach hinten geschoben wurde, ein Radiergummi beigelegt war. Da waren dann 7 oder 8 Ratzefummel drin, mit unterschiedlichen GTA-Covers drauf


----------



## Hyperhorn (3. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 03.03.2006 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zum Thema Patches: Die Gefahr besteht, dass dann die Spiele noch unfertiger auf den Markt kommen könnten und der Spieler endgültig zum Beta-Tester degradiert wird.


Außerdem ist ein Auto-Patch-Setting erstklassig geeignet, um ein Spiel plötzlich mit Werbung und E.T-Verhalten ("nach Hause telefonieren..."  ) auszustatten.
So ähnlich war es doch mit SWAT, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Peter23 (3. März 2006)

EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 03.03.2006 16:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meine, wass wen du eine andere Version von Hl2 hast, als die anderen Spieler? Normal würden sie dir den Patch per Netzwerk schicken,  du führst ihn aus und kannst mitzocken. Wie ist das bei Steam, da geht das doch nicht oder?
(Habe kein Steam, ich verlasse mich hierbei auf hörensagen und beobachtungen)

Auf einer Lan gab es nämlich das Problem, dass den Abend vorher ein kleines Update rausgekommen ist, diese kommen ja bei HL2 ziemlich oft.
Nun hatten die Spieler, die an diesem Abend gespielt hatten diese Update natürlich drauf.
Wer das Game mehrere Tage nicht gespielt hatte nicht. So weit ich weiß lies sich dieses Problem nicht lösen. Da die Besitzer der neuen Version keine Möglichkeit hatten denen mit der "alten" das Update zukommen zu lassen.
Diese hätten per Netz updaten müssen. 
Da es keinen Netzanschluß gab =
kein Hl2 = anderes Spiel zocken.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. März 2006)

Hyperhorn am 03.03.2006 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 03.03.2006 16:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig, da wurde das still und heimlich durch einen Patch eingefügt. Dabei wird denen sogar übermittelt aus welchem Blickwinkel jemand die Werbung anschaut und und und....


----------



## Kandinata (3. März 2006)

seech am 03.03.2006 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 03.03.2006 09:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na, rockstar ist da eh nen musterbeispiel für, selbst heute noch eine der wenige firmen wo ich sage das dort noch "spieler" arbeiten wo auch das spiel auf spass trimmen anstatt auf geld (auch wenn geld NATÜRLICH der hintergedanke dabei ist, aber sollte klar sein was ich meine)

auch deren verpackung für san andreas hat sich iwe immer von der masse abgehoben, das war ja schon eher nen buch als ne hülle *g*


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (3. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 03.03.2006 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hyperhorn am 03.03.2006 16:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lustig nur das Swat kein Downloadgame ist, sondern im Handel per Datenträger verkauft wurde und solche Spywarefunktionen in jede Software nachträglich per Patch eingebaut werden kann.
Als Gegenargument recht untauglich, oder nicht? 

Im übrigen ist die genannte Gefahr nicht grösser als auf normalen Datenträger. Wie oft kauf man ein Spiel offline und der Patch ist schon fertig?

Downloadversionen hingegen werden meist auf dem aktuellsten Build ausgeliefert.
Gerade in diesem Bereich hat der Download einen starken Vorteil gegenüber der Ladenversion.


Nun Peter, das mit den Jungs war halt Pech. Das kann aber mit Offlinespielen genauso passieren.
Zum Glück sind LAN Partys ohne Inet recht selten geworden.


----------



## Peter23 (3. März 2006)

"Nun Peter, das mit den Jungs war halt Pech. Das kann aber mit Offlinespielen genauso passieren.
Zum Glück sind LAN Partys ohne Inet recht selten geworden."

Wieso, wenn es bei mir solche Probleme gab ( C&C Generals) habe ich meinen neuen, gedownloadeten Patch freigegeben, die anderen haben sich ihn gezogen und ausgeführt, fertig.

Oder umgedreht, ich ziehe mir den Patch von ihnen, falls sie die neuste Version haben.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (3. März 2006)

Peter23 am 03.03.2006 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> "Nun Peter, das mit den Jungs war halt Pech. Das kann aber mit Offlinespielen genauso passieren.
> Zum Glück sind LAN Partys ohne Inet recht selten geworden."
> 
> Wieso, wenn es bei mir solche Probleme gab ( C&C Generals) habe ich meinen neuen, gedownloadeten Patch freigegeben, die anderen haben sich ihn gezogen und ausgeführt, fertig.
> ...



Andererseits wird auf jeder LAN darauf hingewiesen das man gefälligst die Spiele vorher auf den aktuellsten Stand zu bringen hat.

Kurz vor einer LAN das Steam zu laden ist eigentlich kein Akt.

Aber wie gesagt, werden LANs ohne Inet immer seltener. Grosse Lans haben immer Inet.


----------



## Hyperhorn (3. März 2006)

EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Lustig nur das Swat kein Downloadgame ist, sondern im Handel per Datenträger verkauft wurde und solche Spywarefunktionen in jede Software nachträglich per Patch eingebaut werden kann.
> Als Gegenargument recht untauglich, oder nicht?


Nur auf dem ersten Blick. Bevor ich einen Patch installiere, informiere ich mich erstmal, was am Spiel geändert wird bzw. ob ich ihn überhaupt benötige.
Wenn aber das Spiel sowieso über eine Plattform gepatcht wird, dann entfällt diese Kontrolle.
Natürlich kann ich auch ein CD/DVD-Spiel auf Wunsch automatisch gepatcht werden, aber dann fällt schon wieder ein Vorteil des Online-Vertriebs weg, weil man sich eben NICHT nur auf nützliche Patches und die aktuelle, reibungslos funktionierende Version verlassen kann. Und wenn V.1.7 einem besser gefällt als V.1.8 (was man natürlich erst im Nachhinein bemerkt hat), dann kann man das offline auch besser hinkriegen, wenn man sein eigenes Patch-Archiv angelegt hat.


----------



## Peter23 (3. März 2006)

EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 03.03.2006 16:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wodurch ein Nachteil teilweise entkräftig ist. Jedoch habe ich diesen Nachteil sonst garnicht erst.

Wie ist es, wenn ein Game gespielt wird, dass ich nicht installiert habe?
So hohle ich meien DVD raus und schwupps ist es installiert.

Mit dem Online dings musst du dann Gigabyte weiße Daten runterladen, falls  es internet gibt.


----------



## JumpingHubert (3. März 2006)

EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> JumpingHubert am 03.03.2006 16:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte informiere dich, bevor du postest: DRM enthält einen Mechanismus, der die Anzahl der Übertragungen (von Datenträger x auf Dt.y) BEGRENZT. Und nachdem du dich informiert hast, musst du nur noch diese Informationen mit deinem Verstand (ggf.) VERARBEITEN: Von gebrannter CD mit DRM-Dateien x-mal auf einen MP3 Player. Und schon ist Schluss. Und: NOCH funktioniert HL2 über Steam. Das Spiel ist ja noch insofern aktuell, als es noch keinen (Pseudo-)Nachfolger gibt. 

P.S. Du hast das verfassungsrechtlich Problematische an der Sache einfach noch nicht begriffen.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (3. März 2006)

JumpingHubert am 03.03.2006 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich merke schon das du ein ziemliches Halbwissen über DRM hast. Lies mal DRM auf Wikipedia nach.

Ein Hersteller KANN seinen Content mit DRM schützen.  Das gilt für Downloads ebenso wie für CDs.
Das Digital "Restriction" Management hat nichts mit der Verbreitungsart des Content zu tun.

Ebenso KANN er seinen Content z.B. auf gewisse Verteilungen beschränken, muss es aber nicht.

Ebenfalls MUSS der Hersteller dann auf solche Einschränkungen hinweisen.

-

Und auch Halflife 1, Blueshift, CS 1.6 usw... funktionieren weiterhin über Steam OHNE Zeitlimit.
Ausser das man einen Gültigen Account haben muss, haben die Steamspiele keinerlei DRM.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (3. März 2006)

Hyperhorn am 03.03.2006 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 16:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So einen Umstand fange ich erst garnicht an. Da auf LANs und im Inet, ebenso in Clanwars immer mit dem aktuellen Patchstand gespielt wird, fällt diese Argument für mich flach.
Von Spielen wie WoW rede ich schon garnicht. Einen Grund irgend eines meiner Games zurückzupatchen, hatte ich noch nie.

Im Gegenteil, mein Softwarestand ist immer so aktuell wie möglich.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. März 2006)

EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 03.03.2006 16:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigentlich gar nicht. Ist sogar bestens geeignet um zu zeigen, welche Freiheiten man hat. Man muß den Patch bei SWAT 4 nicht installieren. Außerdem hat man Möglichkeiten genau den Server bzw. Weiterleitung zu sperren. Wenn aber so ein System - und ist ja im Interesse der Anbieter, daß die Werbung angeschaut wird - in der Plattform selbst integriert ist, dann ist da auch nichts mehr groß mit Blocken. Läuft dann alles über Steam oder welche Plattform auch immer verwendet wird und Steam kann man nicht blocken, weil man es zum Spielen braucht.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (3. März 2006)

Peter23 am 03.03.2006 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nun, Spiele die ich spiele, habe ich immer installiert. Oder meinst du ich schleppe meine DVD Sammlung mit zu einer LAN?
Womöglich wird die geklaut?

Grosse LANs haben meist auch Content Server für solche Eventualitäten. Natürlich muss man schon seinen Gamekey wissen. 

Den Nachteil habe ich mit Steam übrigends nicht. Alle unter meinem Account registrierten Spiele sind auf Platte gespeichert und funktionieren ohne Datenträger im Laufwerk.

Ein deutliches Plus.

- ohne Datenträger spielbar
- Datenträger kann nicht geklaut werden.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (3. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 03.03.2006 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 16:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Freiheiten hat man auch mit z.B. Steam. 
Man muss NICHT updaten, sondern KANN.  Ich update automatisch, da fast alle Onlinegames den aktuellsten Patch voraussetzen.
Übrigend hat der Patch in SWAT nicht nur Werbung als Inhalt. Wer den Patch braucht, ist verrazzt oder wie?

Im übrigen braucht man Steam nicht zum spielen. Man muss nur einmal den Account freischalten und kann dann ohne Probleme Offline spielen.


----------



## JumpingHubert (3. März 2006)

@ lord-vadder
Wikipedia-Klugscheiss-Modus-OFF: Lies mal, was auf sämtlichen DRM-Plattform-Angeboten im Kleingedruckten nachzuprüfen ist und von Verfassungsschützern angemahnt wird: Daß DRM im Wesentlichen Nutzungsbegrenzung BEDEUTET, bei dem einen ist die Anzahl von erlaubten Datenübertragungen größer, beim andern geringer, bei jedem jedoch BEGRENZT.
Wenn sich DRM durchgesetzt haben sollte, wird bestimmt auch Wikipedia korrigiert werden. Eine Musik-CD, die du dir kaufst, hat eben keine Begrenzung in der Anzahl der Datenübertragungen. 

Dein "Argument" sieht im Kern so aus: Steam, DRM usw enthält nur die MÖGLICHKEIT einer mißbräuchlichen Begrenzung von Nutzungsumfang, -dauer, ist jedoch nicht ZWINGEND.


----------



## hondapower (3. März 2006)

Also ich bleib bei meinen schönen runden Scheiben! Am liebsten bei DVD und CD. Das was jetzt kommt wird sowieso nur wieder für irgendwelche Kopierschutzmethoden gepusht!

Gerade habe ich mir Star Wars Empire at War gekauft. Die Collectors-Edition natürlich. Preis wie eine normale Version, super Verpackung, super Handbuch und super Spiel. Da geb ich gerne mein Geld aus. Genauso war es bei X3.

Mich stört schon seit langem das meistens nur noch ne einfache Hülle und ein 2-5 Seiten "Handbuch" (das darf man schon gar nicht mehr Buch nennen!) dabei ist.

Die letzten 3 Titel die ich mir gekauft haben, waren ALLE mit einer schönen Verpackung, einem schönen Handbuch und evtl. mit Gimmick!

Dowloadspiele habe/werde ich nicht kaufen.

Und mit dem Preis würde z.B. EA nie runtergehen.
Genauso werde ich mir DVD´s weiterhin im Laden kaufen oder aus der Videothek holen. Keinesfalls downloaden wie es irgendeine Filmfirma vor hat.

Leute, mit diesem ganzen Dowloadkäufen machen wir unsere Arbeitsplätze kaputt! Vielleicht ist morgen schon einer von euch der nächste, denkt mal da rüber nach


----------



## Hyperhorn (3. März 2006)

Ich bestreite gar nicht, das das System für manche praktisch sein kann. Das trifft aber derzeit eher auf wenige zu.

Warum man nicht immer die aktuelle Version haben will?
1. Neue Spielinhalte und Änderungen ändern das Spielgefühl, nicht automatisch zum Besseren (s. SWAT)
2. Nicht jeder spielt jedes Spiel auf einer LAN --> es besteht nicht immer ein Bedürfnis nach identischen, aktuellen Versionen
3. Es gibt genug Mods, die z.B. nur mit älteren Versionen laufen. Warum soll ich darauf verzichten?
4. Replays, Savegames etc. sind oft inkompatibel mit neuen Versionen. Soll ich teilweise jahrelange Bemühungen für immer und ewig verlieren, nur weil Änderungen am Programm vorgenommen wurde, die mich eh nicht betreffen oder interessieren?!

Außerdem: Warum MUSS ich denn immer automatisch den neuesten Patch haben? Wenn ich ein Bedürfnis habe, Fehler auszumerzen, dann kann ich kurz selbst aktiv werden und einen Patch installieren. Aber nur aus Prinzip patchen, weil der Hersteller patchen will?
Man sieht oft genug bei neuen Treibern oder Windows Updates, dass die neusten Versionen nicht die stabilsten und fehlerlosesten sind. Da lohnen sich oft ein paar Tage des Abwartens, bis die Probleme publik werden und vielleicht gelöst werden. Solange benutze ich mein etwas älteres, aber funktionierendes Programm und hab mir dann im Nachhinein doch wieder Ärger gespart.
Es ist halt IMO einfach wieder ein Kontrollverlust mit zweifelhaften Nutzen.

Es hat noch niemand meine Argumente bezüglich der Handbuch-Problematik und zukünftiger Simpel-Spielchen aufgegriffen. Scheint wohl schon etwas dran zu sein.


----------



## Goddess (3. März 2006)

Dumbi am 03.03.2006 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem wird es immer Publisher geben, die ein paar Goodies mit in die Verpackung packen, von einem Handbuch ganz zu schweigen, und das wird immer genug Leute anziehen.



Ich hatte schon immer lieber eine Verpackung in der Hand, eine CD oder DVD im Laufwerk, und ein Handbuch, in dem ich zu jeder Zeit nachlesen kann. _Ich besitze eine Ausreichend schnelle Internet Verbindung._ Ich dachte eigentlich eher, das der "Trend" wieder in Richtung "Mehrwert" in Spiele-Verpackungen geht. Das also wieder verstärkt "Goodies" bei gepackt werden, so wie es noch vor einigen Jahren "gängig" war. Langfristig gesehen, werden sich die Downloads nicht aufhalten lassen. Aber ebenso werden die Spiele-Verpackungen mit komplettem Inhalt erhalten bleiben. Denn die Generation der Spieler die, wie ich, mit riesen Spiele-Packungen aufgewachsen sind, stirbt auch durch den Fortschritt und dem "DSL-Zeitalter" nicht aus. Am Ende werden immer die Spiele Produzenten gewinnen, die einen "Mehrwert" für das Geld das ausgegeben wird liefern.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. März 2006)

EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 03.03.2006 15:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da muß der Server erreichbar sein, der Rechner laufen, Strom wird verbraucht und man hat nur einen Preis. Neben dem Laden gibt es ja auch den Onlineshop, wo man auch 24 Stunden am Tag bestellen kann. Hat außerdem den erheblichen Vorteil, daß man auch durchaus preiswerter an die Games kommt. 



			
				EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> > aktuell = nach dem Patchdownload, welches fast jedes Spiels als Autoupdate anbietet
> 
> 
> Die meisten sind schon auf den Trichter gekommen stets aktuelle Builds als Downloadversion anzubieten.
> Da ist dann nix mehr mit Nachpatchen.


Später gibt es ja auch Patches.  Zusätzliches gibt es ja Patches für die Software wie Steam, welche man sich auch runterladen muß.



			
				EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> > jederzeit = wenn die Server erreichbar sind
> 
> 
> Gehen wir einfach davon aus das diese Server jederzeit erreichbar sind. 99,9% sind deutlich mehr als Ladengeschäfte mit 09:00-16:00 bzw. 20:00.


Das ist natürlich ein Gegenargument.



			
				EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder die besonders tollen Situationen wo der Blockbuster ausverkauft ist und man bis nach dem Wochenende warten muss... oder Feiertag ist oder oder oder...
> Gerade Schichtdienstler wissen Downloads zu schätzen.


Oder anders herum konstruiert: Wo DSL, etc. bei einem ausgefallen ist. 
Natürlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn der "Blockbuster" ausverkauft ist, bis auf WoW habe ich in der Hinsicht aber noch nix erlebt.



			
				EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> > Nur wie er schon fragt, wo ist das "Killargument"? Warum sollte man sich ein Half Life 2 über Steam saugen oder ein Game über Gamesload beziehen statt die Ladenversion zu nehmen?
> 
> 
> Siehe deine entkräfteten Argumente oben.


Die Argumente sind nur in keiner Weise entkräftet, lediglich abgeschwächt. Hinaus läuft es nur auf den Punkt, daß man eventuell bis zu 24 Stunden länger auf das Game warten müßte. Ansonsten ist da aber kein Punkt dabei, der wirklich überzeugen kann. Man zahlt nicht einen Cent weniger, eher im Gegenteil, bekommt weniger fürs Geld und wird in der Nutzung stärker eingeschränkt. Wie der kleine "Pluspunkt" in Sachen sofortige Verfügbarkeit dies alles wieder ausgleichen soll, ist mir schleierhaft.



			
				EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenfrage: Warum soll ich mir den Streß mit einem Offlinekauf im Laden antun, wenn es daheim mit ein paar Mausklicks und einer Viertelstunde Warten getan ist?


15 Minuten warten? Dann hast du dir mit aktueller Anbindung Half Life 2 gesaugt?
- Man kann nach dem günstigsten Preis schauen
- Man bekommt etwas zum anfassen, was sich auch im Regal besser macht als ein selbst gebrannter Rohling mit der Sicherung
- Es gibt ein mehr oder weniger umfangreiches Handbuch und eventuelle Zusätze wie Karten, etc. Sicherlich nicht für jeden und jedes Spiel wichtig, aber ein Civ4 Handbuch würde ich mir nicht ausdrucken wollen. Insbesondere wenn man für den Download gleich viel wie für die Ladenversion bezahlt hat.
- Spiele haben inzwischen auch Autoupdatefunktionen
- Verkauf ist leichter möglich bzw. überhaupt möglich (und damit ein preiswerter Kauf für andere)
- Keine Zwangssoftware (Außnahme HL 2), welche einem das Verzeichnis vroschreibt, im Hintergrund laufen muß, etc.
- Internetanbindung für Offlinegames nötig
- Antesten von Games durch Videothekenversionen / Spiel vom Kumpel ausleihen nicht möglich wenn es keine Ladenversion gibt
- Auf die Ladenversion kann ich in 15 Jahren noch spielen.

Oder aber insgesamt vielleicht leichter und kompakter ausgedrückt ohne auf die vielen Kleinigkeiten einzugehen.
Download: Schnell und bequem auf die Platte
Kauf: Zum mitunter deutlich geringeren Preis zu haben und es kann alles damit gemacht werden, wie man es möchte. Nachteil es dauert etwas länger. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Half Life 2 für 20€ im Laden oder für 50€ online kaufen?



			
				EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> > Aber wie schon gesagt: Der Download ist eine ALTERNATIVE, nicht mehr oder weniger. Die Nutzer dieses Angebots sollten halt sowohl die Vor- und Nachteile kennen, und dann für sich selbst entscheiden.


 Schöne abschließende Worte. Wenn es bei einer Alternative bleibt, dann wäre es ja schön.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. März 2006)

Hyperhorn am 03.03.2006 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat noch niemand meine Argumente bezüglich der Handbuch-Problematik und zukünftiger Simpel-Spielchen aufgegriffen. Scheint wohl schon etwas dran zu sein.



Die müsste man sich dann natürlich alle selbst ausdrucken, was wieder zusätzliche Kosten bedeuten würde. Oder die Spiele werden bis dahin alle so simpel, dass man dann gar kein Handbuch mehr braucht *grusel*   

In einem anderen Forum hab ich gerade gelesen, dass einer zu diesem Thema sagte "_Der einzige Grund der mich davon abhält ein Filesharing Programm zu nutzen, ist doch das man bei einem original eine schöne verpackung, ein handbuch und eine original dvd in den händen hält!_"
Hat er zwar sehr krass ausgedrückt, aber recht hat er. Bei so einem Download-Vertrieb wäre der Unterschied zwischen Original und Raubkopie gleich null


----------



## Quarhodron (3. März 2006)

Ich hab mir mal was durchen Kopf gehen lassen. Weiß zwar nicht obs schon geschrieben wurde, aber wenn ich mal meine Daten auf der Festplatte verliere. Wie auch immer, dann sit das Spiel, welches ich mir vorher geladen hab auch weg. Dann müsste ich erst wieder für den Download beahlen und neu laden. Das kostet ne menge Geld udn Zeit. Aber wenn ich mir nachem donwload immer mein Spiel auf CD oder DVD brenne, dann kostet das auch n bisschen Geld, nur um die Daten zu sichern. Dann könnte man aber wie "früher" in den Laden gehen udn das Spel normal kaufen.


----------



## ich98 (3. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 03.03.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Die müsste man sich dann natürlich alle selbst ausdrucken, was wieder zusätzliche Kosten bedeuten würde. Oder die Spiele werden bis dahin alle so simpel, dass man dann gar kein Handbuch mehr braucht *grusel*
> 
> In einem anderen Forum hab ich gerade gelesen, dass einer zu diesem Thema sagte "_Der einzige Grund der mich davon abhält ein Filesharing Programm zu nutzen, ist doch das man bei einem original eine schöne verpackung, ein handbuch und eine original dvd in den händen hält!_"
> Hat er zwar sehr krass ausgedrückt, aber recht hat er. Bei so einem Download-Vertrieb wäre der Unterschied zwischen Original und Raubkopie gleich null



zum kann man sowas gedownloadest doch wunderbar im LAN oder so auf andere Rechner kopieren oder?
Dann wäre man das Problem Kopierschutz los. Was wohl zu den wenigen Vorteilen gehören dürfte.


----------



## god2blief (3. März 2006)

Jaja, die Medienindustrie wieder, die ihre wirklich amüsanten Behauptungen aufstellt. Die wollten doch auch schon Bücher durch eBooks ersetzen..hehe, selten so gelacht. Naja, Vinyl und Kassetten als Beispiel für Antiquitierungen aufzuführen ist in dem zusammenhang auch lachhaft, denn die wurden durch bessere FASSBARE Sachen mit klareren Vorteilen wie besserer Quallität ersetzt - kurz: durch CD's. Ja gut, auch die werden mittlerweile immer mehr von mp3-Player und Sachen wie iTunes ersetzt, aber kaufen sich die Leute die guten CD's etwa nichtmehr? Und laden alle Filme nurnoch runter, schauen sie sich an und löschen sie dann? Wo währe denn dann der DVD-Markt? Also das die Diskette von der CD und die CD von der DVD im Datenbereich abgelöst wurde, ist logisch erklärbar.
Aber lustige Behauptungen, die hier gemacht wurden, die meinen, dass man damit den Raubkopierern das Leben schwer machen will, sind zwar berechtigt, aber wenn die Spieleindustrie bzw. EA wirklich so denken würden, dann währen sie wirklich schön blöd. Das wird nie gelingen, solange man Spiele noch auf der eigenen Festplatte haben kann, und auch danach wird es nicht einfach, aber etwas einfacher werden, den Raubkopierern einen Riegel vorzuschieben.

Aber bevor das ganze beginnen kann, was EA hier vorhersagt, Ist ein wirklich starker Ausbau der Netze erforderlich, FLÄCHENDECKEND - und da ist das große Problem. denn dabei hapert es an der Rentabilität und wird nicht in 10 Jahren passiert sein. Zumindestens nicht in dem Maße, dass nötig währe, um eine für den Verbraucher komfortable Umsetzung zu realisieren, also ohne lange DOwnloadzeiten usw. Und nichtnur die Netzte müssten extrem ausgebaut werden, auch die Serveranbindungen der Publisher. Bei HL2 musste man ja nur die Registrierung übers Netz machen, das hat bei Release schon ewig lange Zeiten gefordert.. wenn man sich ein komplettes Spiel mit, wenn die größe weiterhin so zunimmt, wie sie es in der Vergangenheit tat, mehr als 20GB runterladen soll - wie möchten die das Realisieren? Geht man davon aus, dass Realeases nicht Weltweit Zeitgleich geschehen würden um "Datenstaus" zu vermieden, dann würden trotzdem immense Downloadmengen und damit ein unglaublich großer Traffic anfallen, den sich niemand leisten kann.

Andererseits bin ich gespannt, ob Microsoft dann Blackcomb (bzw. Vienna) auch zum Download anbieten wird.. lol


----------



## JumpingHubert (3. März 2006)

eine These zum Schluss: Lord_Vader arbeitet als Hilfs-Heinz in der Marketing-Abteilung für DRM oder STEAM.......natürlich bis auch seine Stelle im Rahmen der allumfassenden Service-Verschlankung wegrationalisiert worden ist. 

Noch ein Highlight aus seinem unermesslichen Schatz von Superaussagen:

orig.Lord-Vadder: Man erwirbt mit einer Musik-CD kein Eigentum, sondern nur ein Nutzungsrecht. 

Was zum Nachdenken: Eigentum ist das, was man vom Produkt übrig lässt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. März 2006)

Also wenn ich an die Zukunft unseres Hobbys denke, wirds mir speiübel. Nicht nur wegen dem Downloadvertrieb, sondern in Zukunft kommt ja noch Werbung und vielleicht das hier auch noch dazu: Abonnements - eine Zukunft, die man nicht abwenden kann - Reportage

Die könnten also nicht nur auf diesen Downloadvertrieb umsteigen, sondern vielleicht irgendwann auch noch monatliche Gebühren a la WOW dafür verlangen. Aber manche Spieler wollen es ja anscheinend nicht anders.


----------



## ich98 (3. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 03.03.2006 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich an die Zukunft unseres Hobbys denke, wirds mir speiübel. Nicht nur wegen dem Downloadvertrieb, sondern in Zukunft kommt ja noch Werbung und vielleicht das hier auch noch dazu: Abonnements - eine Zukunft, die man nicht abwenden kann - Reportage
> 
> Die könnten also nicht nur auf diesen Downloadvertrieb umsteigen, sondern vielleicht irgendwann auch noch monatliche Gebühren a la WOW dafür verlangen. Aber manche Spieler wollen es ja anscheinend nicht anders.



 
na super, das beste Mittel ist noch boykottieren und beschweren, wenn die Umsätze nach unten gehen, werden sie wohl merken das wir genug haben.


----------



## Kandinata (3. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 03.03.2006 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich an die Zukunft unseres Hobbys denke, wirds mir speiübel. Nicht nur wegen dem Downloadvertrieb, sondern in Zukunft kommt ja noch Werbung und vielleicht das hier auch noch dazu: Abonnements - eine Zukunft, die man nicht abwenden kann - Reportage
> 
> Die könnten also nicht nur auf diesen Downloadvertrieb umsteigen, sondern vielleicht irgendwann auch noch monatliche Gebühren a la WOW dafür verlangen. Aber manche Spieler wollen es ja anscheinend nicht anders.



tja, selber schuld sag ich da...

mal sehen wann ea battlefield 3 rausbringt und dann die munition versteuert... waffen gratis, aber muni kostet nen paar cent...

des wärs doch   

und selbst da würden wohl noch einige mitmachen weil man ja "durch boykott erreicht man nichts" gilt...

so ein bullshit, wenn die die diesen satz sagen  mit boykottieren würden, dann hätte man solche probleme nicht weil die firmen merken würden das sich die spieler DOCH nicht alles gefallen lassen... 

naja, aber die meisten sind ja zu feige aus dem mainstream zu wagen und ne eigene meinung bilden, wozu denken wenn man alles nachplappern kann... wozu in die zukunft schauen wenn die zukunft auf einen zukommt und man sich so garnicht bewegen braucht...

und schon wieder beim lesen dieses threads werde ich an Einsteins berühmtes "zwei dinge sind unendlich" zitat erinnert... warum bloss


----------



## ACE (3. März 2006)

Meine Einschätzung dazu: in spätestens 10 Jahren ist der Europachef nicht mehr bei EA oder ganz arbeitslos.

Der Tag an dem ich beim Kauf keine Datenträger mehr bekomme ist der Tag, an dem ich keine Spiele mehr kaufe, zumal der Preis durch den Verzicht auf Packung und Datenträger nicht  sinken wird. Im Gegenteil. Man darf dann selber nochmal extra Geld für Datenträger  drauflegen (gebrannte Datenträger haben zudem im Gegensatz zu Gepressten eine deutlich kürzere Lebensdauer) und wenn die Spinner es in den Kopf kriegen, irgendwelche Spiele/Filme/Musik nachträglich zu zensieren oder mit Werbung zu versehen (siehe Valve), wird es erst richtig übel.

Ohne mich!


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (3. März 2006)

JumpingHubert am 03.03.2006 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> @ lord-vadder
> Wikipedia-Klugscheiss-Modus-OFF: Lies mal, was auf sämtlichen DRM-Plattform-Angeboten im Kleingedruckten nachzuprüfen ist und von Verfassungsschützern angemahnt wird: Daß DRM im Wesentlichen Nutzungsbegrenzung BEDEUTET, bei dem einen ist die Anzahl von erlaubten Datenübertragungen größer, beim andern geringer, bei jedem jedoch BEGRENZT.
> Wenn sich DRM durchgesetzt haben sollte, wird bestimmt auch Wikipedia korrigiert werden. Eine Musik-CD, die du dir kaufst, hat eben keine Begrenzung in der Anzahl der Datenübertragungen.



 Ich musste herzlich lachen. Du hast echt ein klassisches Halbwissen. Hast was gehört was ein Kumpel gesagt hat, der von einem Bekannten erfahren hat... ?
Das Digitale Rechte Management KANN begrenzen, muss aber nicht. Es kann auch NUR ein Wasserzeichen enthalten.

Und natürlich KANN DRM dir Bedingungen hinsichtlich der Verbreitung  auferlegen. Dafür ist es ja da.  
Ebenso ist das rechtlich abgesichert.

Für die KaufCD gilt das ebenso. Der Kopierschutz verbietet dir i.d.R.  jegliches kopieren.
Da gilt Anzahl der Datenübertragungen = 0



> Dein "Argument" sieht im Kern so aus: Steam, DRM usw enthält nur die MÖGLICHKEIT einer mißbräuchlichen Begrenzung von Nutzungsumfang, -dauer, ist jedoch nicht ZWINGEND.



1. Steam ist kein DRM
2. Kann der Rechteinhaber das System nicht missbrauchen. Er gewährt dir Rechte am Content, nicht du ihm.

Nochmals, du erwirbst Nutzungsrechte und kein Eigentum. Das ist eine Rechtlich einwandfreie Tatsache die du bei jedem Anwalt nachfragen kannst.

Der WP Eintrag ist vollkommen ok.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (3. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 03.03.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hyperhorn am 03.03.2006 17:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, der bezahlte Download wäre legal, die unerlaubte Kopie nicht.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (4. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 03.03.2006 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Da muß der Server erreichbar sein, der Rechner laufen, Strom wird verbraucht und man hat nur einen Preis. Neben dem Laden gibt es ja auch den Onlineshop, wo man auch 24 Stunden am Tag bestellen kann. Hat außerdem den erheblichen Vorteil, daß man auch durchaus preiswerter an die Games kommt.



Wieso gehst du davon aus das der Download teuerer ist als die Ladenversion? Schliesslich muss der Anbieter hier keine Produktion von CDs mit Verpackungen beauftragen und kein Ladenbesitzer kassiert seinen Umsatz.
Normalerweise ist es genau anders herum. So käme mich die CD Version vom Antivirus 10€ teurer als die Downloadvariante.

Dabei enthält der Download die gleichen Daten die auf der CD wären. Nur das der Download 5min. gedauert hat und keine 2 Tage warten.



> Später gibt es ja auch Patches.  Zusätzliches gibt es ja Patches für die Software wie Steam, welche man sich auch runterladen muß.


Und? Die paar MB werden schon keinen in die Armut treiben.



> Oder anders herum konstruiert: Wo DSL, etc. bei einem ausgefallen ist.
> Natürlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn der "Blockbuster" ausverkauft ist, bis auf WoW habe ich in der Hinsicht aber noch nix erlebt.


Wenn dein DSL ausfällt hast du bei Spielen wie WoW eh ein Problem. Genausogut könnte aber dein Auto verrecken, die Bahn streiken etc... 



> Die Argumente sind nur in keiner Weise entkräftet, lediglich abgeschwächt. Hinaus läuft es nur auf den Punkt, daß man eventuell bis zu 24 Stunden länger auf das Game warten müßte. Ansonsten ist da aber kein Punkt dabei, der wirklich überzeugen kann. Man zahlt nicht einen Cent weniger, eher im Gegenteil, bekommt weniger fürs Geld und wird in der Nutzung stärker eingeschränkt. Wie der kleine "Pluspunkt" in Sachen sofortige Verfügbarkeit dies alles wieder ausgleichen soll, ist mir schleierhaft.


Nochmals die Frage, wieso hält sich hartnäckig das Gerücht das die Downloads genauso teuer sind wie Ladenversionen?

Siehe oben. Downloads sind i.d.R. billiger.




> 15 Minuten warten? Dann hast du dir mit aktueller Anbindung Half Life 2 gesaugt?


 Nein, schneller. Ich war so fies mir das auf den Laptop@work zu saugen. 155Mbit Leitung.  



> - Man kann nach dem günstigsten Preis schauen


Billiger als der Herstellerpreis dürfte ein Laden kaum sein.


> - Man bekommt etwas zum anfassen, was sich auch im Regal besser macht als ein selbst gebrannter Rohling mit der Sicherung


Nungut, darauf lege ich keinen Wert. Obendrein geht mir die CD-Wechselei auf den Keks. 
Jedesmal wenn ich BF zocken will, muss ich erst die Sims meiner Frau entfernen, die DVD suchen etc...

Sicherungen von HF hab ich übrigends garnicht. Der Account reicht ja. Einfach Steam wieder runterladen und die Spiele die ich haben will als lokale Installation auswählen, fertig.

Im Steam Account sind alle Seriennummern deiner erworbenen Spiele hinterlegt und auf den Valve Servern die Spiele. 
Verloren geht da nix.



> - Es gibt ein mehr oder weniger umfangreiches Handbuch und eventuelle Zusätze wie Karten, etc. Sicherlich nicht für jeden und jedes Spiel wichtig, aber ein Civ4 Handbuch würde ich mir nicht ausdrucken wollen. Insbesondere wenn man für den Download gleich viel wie für die Ladenversion bezahlt hat.


Gut, ich bin beruflich schon an PDFs gewöhnt. Mir macht das nichts aus die auf dem Bildschirm zu lesen.
Umfangreiche Handbücher drucke ich @work auf dem DP180 aus. 

(nochmals die Frage, wieso soll der Download genausoviel wie im Laden kosten?)



> - Spiele haben inzwischen auch Autoupdatefunktionen


Und? Ein Portal wie Steam ist da lediglich eine erleichterung, da alle installierten Spiele aktuell gehalten werden.
Das sehe ich nicht als Nachteil.



> - Verkauf ist leichter möglich bzw. überhaupt möglich (und damit ein preiswerter Kauf für andere)


Mit dem Punkt habe ich mich noch nie beschäftigt. Meine Games verkaufe ich nicht. 

Verkaufen kann man Downloads normalerweise trotzdem, nur halt "anders", mit Seriennummer statt CD. 



> - Keine Zwangssoftware (Außnahme HL 2), welche einem das Verzeichnis vroschreibt, im Hintergrund laufen muß, etc.


Das gibt es ja nicht überall. Normale Software wie halt der AV, besteht aus den normalen Daten die auch auf einer CD wären, nur das sie auf die Platte abgelegt und von dort gestartet werden.

Downloads sind nichts anderes als die Kaufversionen ohne die "Verpackung". Halt der nackte Inhalt, in dem Fall Daten.



> - Internetanbindung für Offlinegames nötig


Nein, nur einmalig zum Download. Selbst Steam ist Offlinefähig. HL2 läuft offline tadellos.



> - Antesten von Games durch Videothekenversionen / Spiel vom Kumpel ausleihen nicht möglich wenn es keine Ladenversion gibt


Punkt für dich. Allerdings habe ich auch das nie in Anspruch genommen. Entweder mir gefällt eine Demo oder nicht.
Ausleihen vom Kumpel wäre aber möglich wenn er dir seine Accountdaten "leiht".
Würde in dem Fall noch schneller gehen, da du nicht erst zu ihm musst. Eine SMS mit den Daten würde reichen. 



> - Auf die Ladenversion kann ich in 15 Jahren noch spielen.


Die Downloadversion auch, je nach Anbieter und getroffener Vereinbarung. Valve muss seine Games theoretisch ewig vorhalten.



> Oder aber insgesamt vielleicht leichter und kompakter ausgedrückt ohne auf die vielen Kleinigkeiten einzugehen.
> Download: Schnell und bequem auf die Platte


Richtig


> Kauf: Zum mitunter deutlich geringeren Preis zu haben


Ich möcht immer noch wissen wie du darauf kommst...


> und es kann alles damit gemacht werden, wie man es möchte.


Es gibt keine unterschiedlichen EULAs für Download und KaufCD.


> Nachteil es dauert etwas länger. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Half Life 2 für 20€ im Laden oder für 50€ online kaufen?



Halflife2 auf Steam kostet 29,95$, was etwa 24,92€ entspricht. Die Ladenversion ist, zumindest in meiner Region nicht unter 42€ zu haben.

Also was kaufen wir denn dann?


----------



## 2IYN (4. März 2006)

Ich kenne da aber ein paar namhafte DJ`s die ausschließlich mit MP3`s auflegen, und wenn man schon mal 3-4 Plattenkoffer durch die Gegend geschleppt hat, ist der 2kg schwere Apple schon eine Verlockung 

Nichtsdestotrotz hat die Vinyl den schönsten Klang.

MP3`s sind toll, aber nur solange bis meine Festplatte crasht.


----------



## DellUser (4. März 2006)

SYSTEM am 03.03.2006 09:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Das hätten die großen Spielehersteller wohl gerne  .
Ich hätte schon eine Sicherheitskopie meines Spieles auf CD oder DVD.


----------



## HanFred (4. März 2006)

DellUser am 04.03.2006 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 03.03.2006 09:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wieso behaupten so viele leute, man könne keine backups anfertigen? :-o 
check ich echt nicht, man kann daten immer backuppen. lizenzen auch. wenn die aktivierung nur einmal möglich ist, wie z.b. bei manchen spielen auf Gamesload, dann schreibt man halt eine kurze mail an den support und kriegt nen neuen key. hab ich schon gemacht und die antwort mit dem key kam super schnell.
in Steam kann man die daten auch backuppen... die Steam-zugangsdaten reichen dann ja aus, um das spiel wieder zu installieren, aktiviert muss es nicht mehr werden.
ich sehe da kein grosses problem, hatte auch noch keins. also phantasiert doch nicht irgendwelche szenarios zusammen, die es gar nicht gibt. oder informiert euch einfach eingehend, bevor ihr über dinge meckert, die nur in eurem kopf existieren.


----------



## Kandinata (4. März 2006)

HanFred am 04.03.2006 09:16 schrieb:
			
		

> DellUser am 04.03.2006 09:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



erstens, ich will keine KOPIE, ich will nen ORIGINAL haben, so nen scheiss rohling ist nichts weiter als ne billige raubkopie, selbst wenn sie i ndem fall legal wäre, das teil hat keine "seele"

da hat mal jemand nen schönen satz gesagt "Die meisten spielen weil sie das spiel spielen WOLLEN... Doch andere, spielen weil sie das spiel LIEBEN

das downloads billiger sind, das ich nicht lache

villeicht währen sie in dem MOMENT billiger, ABER, die priese bleiben im gegensatz zu den läden fast konstant... wenns im laden ne budegt titel für paar euro gibt, ist das downloaden sicherlich zu der zeit sicherlich 3/4 beim vollpreis

das begreifen einige nicht, es gibt mehr als "bequemlichkeit"

zu dem thema "ich kanns auch in 15 jahren downloaden"

wir reden hier nicht von giganten wie valve oder ea, nein, auch keline firmen würden sich dann wohl wie immer, nen eigenes portal machen... dann geht das pleite und man hat nen game was man nicht mehr spielen kann, sehr toll

und auch da wurde bereits gesagt, ea fifa, die halten garantiert nicht das 01er am laufen wenns das 06er gibt... selbst wenn das 01er das beste wäre

dann zum thema "autoupdates"

ich würde gerne selber bestimmen ob ich patchen will oder nicht, wenns läuft dann brauche ich keinen patch... da gibts den satz "never touch a running system", und den würde ich auch befolgen, war nicht selten das man nen patch installierte und am ende garnichts mehr ging


----------



## HanFred (4. März 2006)

Kandinata am 04.03.2006 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> erstens, ich will keine KOPIE, ich will nen ORIGINAL haben, so nen scheiss rohling ist nichts weiter als ne billige raubkopie, selbst wenn sie i ndem fall legal wäre, das teil hat keine "seele"


willst du dich lächerlich machen oder was? seele? bitte. 
und nein, es ist keine raubkopie. eine kopie, ja, das ist eine originalCD aber im prinzip auch. man sagt im englischen ja auch "a copy of..." wenn man ein originalspiel meint und das ist doch der punkt: es geht um daten.



> da hat mal jemand nen schönen satz gesagt "Die meisten spielen weil sie das spiel spielen WOLLEN... Doch andere, spielen weil sie das spiel LIEBEN


gegenstände oder software lieben? ich liebe menschen. und bedaure andere, die gegenstände oder software lieben müssen.



> das downloads billiger sind, das ich nicht lache
> 
> villeicht währen sie in dem MOMENT billiger, ABER, die priese bleiben im gegensatz zu den läden fast konstant... wenns im laden ne budegt titel für paar euro gibt, ist das downloaden sicherlich zu der zeit sicherlich 3/4 beim vollpreis


tangiert mich nicht. und ich hab jedenfalls auch schon billiger online software gekauft, als du sie im laden bekommen hättest.
budgetspiele kaufe ich eigentlich nicht.

ein portal heisst übrigens noch lange nicht, dass das unentwegt laufen muss. bei Gamesload musste ich keinen client downloaden, den ich starten muss, wenn ich ein game spielen will. ich musste das spiel nur aktivieren, danach ist man unabhängig. ausser man braucht nen neuen aktivierungskey wegen neuinstallation, dann gibt's den eben nach ner mail.


----------



## GorrestFump (4. März 2006)

Das wird nur funktionieren wenn die verfügbare Bandbreite in den Haushalten proportional mit der Datenmenge der Spiele ansteigt...

Meine Leitung hier bringt zwar 10Mbit, aber selbst das wäre mir zu langsam um eine oder zwei DVDs zu ziehen...

In 10 Jahren werden andere Formate vorherrschen, Stichwort BlueRay oder ein Nachfolger dessen...

Der online Markt wid sich mehr und mehr etablieren und bis dann wird wahrscheinlich tatsächlich nahezu jedes Spiel legal downloadbar sein, aber ich glaube nicht dass es verpackte Exemplare ersetzen wird,  weil bis dahin  wahrschinlich Bandbreiten von bis zu einem GBit nötig wären um es erträglich zu halten und ich bezweifle stark dass die selbst bis dahin verfügbar sein werden...


----------



## BIGfoot82 (4. März 2006)

HanFred am 04.03.2006 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ich musste das spiel nur aktivieren, danach ist man unabhängig. ausser man braucht nen neuen aktivierungskey wegen neuinstallation, dann gibt's den eben nach ner mail.


Ja toll. Man gibt auch so schon genug über seine Privatsphäre preis, wenn man bedenkt was in den nächsten Jahren dazukommen wird (Denkt jetzt schon an diese ganzen PayBack-Kram) frage ich mich doch, ob die Konzerne nicht doch auf die Idee kommen, diese Daten zu benutzen. Sei es für "gezielte Werbung" oder was auch immer sonst. Man kann heute schon bei Leuten die sowas häufig nutzen, Profile erstellen, die einem recht genau zeigen was derjenige so tut und kauft. Da muss ich nicht auch noch jedesmal wenn ich ein Spiel neu installiere die Firma fragen müssen...
just my few cents...

BIGfoot


----------



## Sir_Winston (4. März 2006)

HanFred am 04.03.2006 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> willst du dich lächerlich machen oder was? seele? bitte.
> und nein, es ist keine raubkopie. eine kopie, ja, das ist eine originalCD aber im prinzip auch. man sagt im englischen ja auch "a copy of..." wenn man ein originalspiel meint und das ist doch der punkt: es geht um daten.
> 
> 
> ...



Wer so doof ist, nicht zu sehen, dass diese Entwicklung letztlich nur dazu führen wird, dass der Kunde deutlich weniger Rechte und Leistungen zum selben Preis erhält, ist selber schuld.


----------



## ganswijk (4. März 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 03.03.2006 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ändert sich durch den reinen Onlinekauf über eine Plattform des Entwicklers / Publishers in Sachen Preisverfall einiges. Schönes Beispiel ist da Half Life 2. Steht noch immer - wie am ersten Tag - für 49$ bei Steam zum Download bereit. Im Laden war das Game schon im Ausverkauf für unter 20€ zu haben. Gerade der Preisverfall bei Games ist inzwischen (insbesondere wenn sie nicht gut laufen) extrem.



The problem is that when the publisher sells the game for less than the retailers it competes unfairly with them and that is usually not a good idea. So the original price can't be lower than the retail price and the distributor can only lower the price when all the retailers already have (and the publisher doesn't know when that is). I think it will be very hard to combine the retail and online sale of games. (Think of Dell that only sells directly to customers and HP/Compaq, IBM and Siemens/Fujitsu that can't because the distributors and retailers would immediately stop selling their PC's when the manufacturer would sell them for less).



> Ein Weiterverkauf wird in der Downloadform auch recht schwer, umständlich bis Unmöglich.



You will probably get a unique code that you can sell on. The multiplayer and the patches servers of the manufacturer will check that each code is only used by a single user at every moment in time. That means that as soon as a code is used from a new PC it won't be able to use it from an old PC anymore.


----------



## da-gmd (4. März 2006)

Sag mal HanFred, hast du eigentlich irgend ein Problem mit deinem Selbstwertgefühl? Alle diskutieren hier mehr oder weniger sachlich und scheinen auch Meinungen respektieren zu können, die von der eigenen abweichen. Außer du. Hast du vielleicht einen kleinen Penis oder hat dich Pappi nicht lieb gehabt, oder vielleicht auf die falsche Art und Weise? Und was soll das blöde Gelaber mit Deutschland ist das einzige Land, das sich gegen Kreditkarten wehrt? Ich finde es vollkommen normal für etwas kein Geld auszugeben, daß mir keinen Vorteil oder Zusatznutzen bringt. Aber eventuell ist das bei Schweizern anders, sie gelten ja nicht umsonst als die Dorftrottel Europas, stimmts HanFred? Geh nach Hause Kühe melken!
Ich grüße mit erhobenem Mittelfinger!
P.S.: Ich will auch einen greifbaren Datenträger+Handbuch+Artworks, bin aber auch einer von denen, die noch Vinyl kaufen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. März 2006)

HanFred am 04.03.2006 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 04.03.2006 10:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Bezug auf die "emotionale" Bindung zu einem Produkt kann ich Kandinata nur zustimmen. 

Ich bin Sammler und liebe meine Spielesammlung tatsächlich. Ich habe einfach zu viel Geld in die Spiele investiert um sagen zu können "mir geht der Mist am Popo vorbei". Wenn ich die alte Packung von Quake 2, Elite Force, Armada und Co. in den Händen halte, und die alten Datenträger in das Laufwerk schiebe dann werden einfach Emotionen und alte Erinnerungen wach. Die erste durchzockte Lan-Nacht mit Quake 3, die erste große Invasion mit der Sternenflotte oder einfach nur der Gedanke daran wie ich damals Anno 2001 voller Stolz mit der Max Payne DVD-Hülle aus unserem Karstadt marschiert bin. Es geht mir hier nicht um technisches Gewäsch oder Linzenzen. Die gehen mir als Spieler am Arsch vorbei. Ich will, so blöd es klingen mag, eine BOX, einen DATENTRÄGER, und die Gewissheit, dass diese mit bunten Bildern versehen sind, wie es nur ein Presswerk ermöglichen kann. Würde ich die Spiele nur der "Spiele" wegen spielen, so würde ich mit Sicherheit schön längst auf Raubkobien umgestiegen sein. Im Klartext bedeutet dies, dass mich nur die bunten Boxen und die bemalten DVDs davon abhalten irgendeinen Shareware-Scheiß zum saugen zu installieren. Wenn ich ins Regal gucke und die ganzen alten Papp-Boxen und die diversen DVD-Hüllen sehe, dann werde ich jedesmal im Glauben bestärkt richtig gehandelt zu haben. Wie gesagt. Es ist eine Sammlung. Einem Hardcore-Briefmarkensammler kannst du auch keine JPG's von Briefmarken andrehen die er digital angucken will, er möchte auch die Ware in seinen Händen halten und angemessen verwahren.

Also bei Online-Only-Produkten würde mir einfach die Passion fehlen mir Spiele zu kaufen. Ob ich nun ein 1:1 Esel-Image auf die Platte lade, oder eine offizielle, bezahlte Version. Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied. Das Flair und die Atmosphäre eines Orginal-Spiels sind da nicht mehr vorhanden. Und ich werde sicherlich einen Teufel tun und dann auch noch aus eigener Tasche DVD-Rohlinge bezahlen um meine gesaugte (legale) Fassung zu archivieren...von wegen. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Dragoflor (4. März 2006)

spiele nur noch online? das ist doch ein schlechter scherz.
das würde es dann wohl den jugendlichen unmöglich machen ein spiel zu kaufen, egal welche einstufung der usk es bekommen hat. denn wie will den ein jugendlicher im internet bezahlen?
außerdem würde tatsächlich der bezug zu einem spiel fehlen. macht es für einige von euch wirklich keinen unterschied ob ihr in einem regal die komplette original tomb raider serie habt (nur ein beispiel) oder ob ihr das alles irgendwo auf eurer festplatte rumgammeln habt?


----------



## silencer1 (4. März 2006)

EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue_Ace am 03.03.2006 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du tust mir leid, wenn du dich lieber in dein Zimmer zurückziehst um ein Spiel downzuloaden, als ich in einen Laden zu gehen. Aber habe ich ja ganz vergessen, da könnte man ja andere Menschen treffen...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. März 2006)

silencer1 am 04.03.2006 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> EM_Lord_Vader am 03.03.2006 14:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, die positiven Aspekte die er nennt kann man auch mit einem Wort entkräften: Onlineversand. 
Amazon.de, okaysoft.de und Co. sind mittlerweile sehr gute Möglichkeiten für Leute die weder Anstellen, noch sich bewegen wollen.

- Kein Rennen in den Laden
- Unwahrscheinlich ein ausverkauftes Produkt vorzufinden
- Kein Anstellen an der Kasse
- Bequeme Lieferung
- aktuelle Software verfügt meistens über Autoupdater

Alternativ stellt sich mir da aber auch folgende Frage: Wenn man so "bequem" (oder auch faul ist) und Spiele nicht im Geschäft kaufen will, weil man ja an der Kasse anstehen könnte, dann frage ich mich wie er an andere Gebrauchsgegenstände des Alltags kommt. Kleidung? Nahrung? 
Sorry, aber die aufgezählten Punkte sind in meinen Augen keine sonderlich überzeugenen Argumente für Online-Only-Produkte...

Regards, eX!


----------



## omuschel (4. März 2006)

Dann kann man ja nur hoffen, dass es endlich eine flächendeckende Highspeed-Internetverfügbarkeit gibt. Sonst gucken ja eine große Anzahl von Internetnutzern noch tiefer in die Röhre... Denn wie es momentan abläuft, ist es einfach nur ne Frechheit.   
Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie sich das weiterentwickelt!


----------



## sLost (4. März 2006)

Also ich weiß ja nicht wie schnell eine Standartinternetverbindung in 10 Jahren sein wird, allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass durch reines Kaufen im Internet eine weitere  "Problemzone" dazu kommt. Es gibt jetzt schon immer wieder Probleme bei der Installation. Wenn dann auch noch Probleme beim Downloaden (was bei kostenpflichtigen Spielen sicher koplizierter ist als "normale" Downloads) dazukommen wird die Sache zu einem einzigen Frusterlebnis. Bei einem Einkauf im Geschäft kommt es da normalerweise zu keinen Problemen   . Und wer nicht einkaufen gehen will kann das Spiel ja bestellen. 

Was würde eigentlich passieren wenn ein Spiel, aus welchem Grund auch immer, gelöscht werden würde ?? Muss man dann das Spiel noch einmal kaufen und downloaden ?

Ganz klar dagegen


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (4. März 2006)

silencer1 am 04.03.2006 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Du tust mir leid, wenn du dich lieber in dein Zimmer zurückziehst um ein Spiel downzuloaden, als ich in einen Laden zu gehen. Aber habe ich ja ganz vergessen, da könnte man ja andere Menschen treffen...



Fragt sich wer einem Leid tut. Ich für meinen Teil verbringe meine Zeit lieber in Gesellschaft als diese im Laden zu vertrödeln. 
Aber vielleicht ist es für dich die einzige Möglichkeit andere kennenzulernen?   

Nunja, es gibt ja auch Typen hier die ihre Spiele lieben und mit den Packungen kuscheln.


Leute gibts hier...


----------



## Belgium (4. März 2006)

Was für ein Schwachsinn EA, Hallo, ich bin stolz auf ein Regal voller Spielepackungen die man anfassen kann. Scheiss Sparmassnahmen, früher gab es fette Verpackung und Handbücher dick wiie echt Bücher. 
Dat soll schön so bleiben...DVD Verpackung sind zwarr nur guter Ersatz aber naja...


----------



## Subjunkie (4. März 2006)

Belgium am 04.03.2006 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein Schwachsinn EA, Hallo, ich bin stolz auf ein Regal voller Spielepackungen die man anfassen kann. Scheiss Sparmassnahmen, früher gab es fette Verpackung und Handbücher dick wiie echt Bücher.
> Dat soll schön so bleiben...DVD Verpackung sind zwarr nur guter Ersatz aber naja...



Und ich kann das nachvollziehen und wenn ich mir z.B. die Oblivion Collector's Edition ankucke, weiß ich warum! Da könnt Ihr mich ruhig altmodisch oder schrullig schimpfen, na wenn schon...


----------



## Neawoulf (4. März 2006)

EM_Lord_Vader am 04.03.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> silencer1 am 04.03.2006 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gegeben, den ganzen Thread zu lesen und finde, dass hier die Meinungen von ein paar Leuten (zwei ganz besonders) doch äußerst egoistisch sind.

Ich nenne mal keine Namen.

Meiner Meinung nach bietet die Möglichkeit, Software per Internetdownload zu erwerben, einen gewaltigen Vorteil: Es ist bequemer, mit einer schnellen Internetanbindung geht es außerdem noch sehr schnell. Dritter Vorteil: Möglicherweise sind die Preise von Neuerscheinungen niedriger. Das waren für mich alle Vorteile, mehr gibt es nicht.

Hier ein paar Punkte, warum ich lieber ein paar Euro mehr bezahle und DVD+Handbuch+Verpackung kaufe:

- Als Spielesammler/Liebhaber hat man etwas in der Hand. Vor allem halt Sammlereditionen bieten auch mal ein wenig mehr als DVD+Handbuch. Dann kommt noch eine schöne Packung mit Titelmotiv dazu, was im Regal einfach schön aussieht und halt mit der Zeit einen Sammlerwert bekommt.

Wenn sich dies auf andere Dinge im Leben ausweitet, gibt es vermutlich in 100 Jahren Nahrung nur noch per Spritze. Geht schließlich schneller, die wichtigen Nährstoffe sind konzentrierter. Essen? Zeitverschwendung, Geschmack? Von Geschmack kann man nicht überleben, es kommt auf den Inhalt an.   

- Budgetspiele: Hanfred schrieb, er würde keine Budgetspiele kaufen. Da ist er aber ziemlich allein. Ich denke, wenn man Spiele nur per Download kauft, wird es mit den Preisen keinen Konkurrenzkampf (bzw. deutlich weniger) mehr geben. Es kann also gut sein, dass Spiele auch nach einem Jahr nach der Erscheinung nach 30 oder 40 Euro kosten. Die Hersteller können die Preise auf dem Niveau halten, weil es halt für den Käufer keine Alternativen gibt.

- Verfügbarkeit nach einigen Jahren: EA wird vermutlich nicht so schnell pleite gehen, aber was ist mit kleineren Studios? Angenommen, eine Firma geht pleite, so wird auch der Support und die Downloadmöglichkeit wegfallen. Man hat also ein Spiel gekauft und kann ein paar Jahre später NICHTS mehr damit machen. Wie war es noch mit Vampire: Bloodlines? Die Firma ging doch auch kurz nach Erscheinen des Spiels pleite, soweit ich weiß (bzw. das Studio wurde geschlossen, bin mir nicht ganz sicher).
Angenommen, das Spiel hätte es nur per Download gegeben, dann hätte man das Spiel also gekauft, formatiert sich den Rechner zwei oder drei Monate später und kann das Spiel nicht neu installieren.

Wegen dieser drei Punkte (gibt definitiv noch mehr, aber ich bin heute etwas schreibfaul) allein schon bin ich absolut dagegen, dass die Möglichkeit, Software im Laden zu kaufen, ganz wegfällt.

Gruß
Neawoulf


----------



## Peter23 (4. März 2006)

Bitte keine persönlichen Angriffe gegen Hanfred und Lord Vader, sie haben auch ein Recht auf ihre Meinung.

Und da sie zu zweit gegen den Rest der Community stehen, ist ihr Stand schwer genug.

Ohne sie könnten wir nicht so schön die PROs und Contras Diskutieren.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. März 2006)

Peter23 am 04.03.2006 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte keine persönlichen Angriffe gegen Hanfred und Lord Vader, sie haben auch ein Recht auf ihre Meinung.
> 
> Und da sie zu zweit gegen den Rest der Community stehen, ist ihr Stand schwer genug.
> 
> Ohne sie könnten wir nicht so schön die PROs und Contras Diskutieren.



Ich greife sie ja auch nicht an. Jeder hat das Recht auf seine Meinung. Wenn sie Software per Download kaufen wollen, dann sollen sie das tun. Bietet ja wirklich ein paar Vorteile.

Aber ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass beide die Beweggründe von Sammlern (die Gründe, warum sie Packungen, DVDs, Handbücher und evtl. Extras wie Landkarten zum Spiel haben wollen) ins Lächerliche ziehen wollen. Jeder hat halt andere Prioritäten in seiner Meinung, bei dem einen ist's Bequemlichkeit, bei dem anderen ist's halt die Sammlerleidenschaft.

Beispiele, um zwei zu nennen, wären Hanfreds Aussage zum Thema "Seele von Spielepackungen" ... sollte man halt nicht wörtlich nehmen, einem Sammler gibt halt eine schöne Spielepackung etwas, was man als "Seele" bezeichnen kann. Andere finden soetwas in ihrem Tee, auf einem CD/Plattencover oder auf Briefmarken.

Zweites Beispiel: Vaders Aussage zum Thema "Spielepackungsschmuser" ... meiner Meinung nach eine Beleidigung für jeden Sammler.

Jeder sollte hier seine Meinung sagen, jeder soll seine Meinung haben, aber dabei bitte fair gegenüber denen bleiben, die eine andere Meinung haben.

Gruß
Neawoulf


----------



## HanFred (4. März 2006)

da-gmd am 04.03.2006 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal HanFred, hast du eigentlich irgend ein Problem mit deinem Selbstwertgefühl? Alle diskutieren hier mehr oder weniger sachlich und scheinen auch Meinungen respektieren zu können, die von der eigenen abweichen. Außer du. Hast du vielleicht einen kleinen Penis oder hat dich Pappi nicht lieb gehabt, oder vielleicht auf die falsche Art und Weise? Und was soll das blöde Gelaber mit Deutschland ist das einzige Land, das sich gegen Kreditkarten wehrt? Ich finde es vollkommen normal für etwas kein Geld auszugeben, daß mir keinen Vorteil oder Zusatznutzen bringt. Aber eventuell ist das bei Schweizern anders, sie gelten ja nicht umsonst als die Dorftrottel Europas, stimmts HanFred? Geh nach Hause Kühe melken!
> Ich grüße mit erhobenem Mittelfinger!
> P.S.: Ich will auch einen greifbaren Datenträger+Handbuch+Artworks, bin aber auch einer von denen, die noch Vinyl kaufen.


der dorftrottel, der dein geld verwaltet, sperrt dich beim nächsten spruch à la (siehe oben).
natürlich verstehe ich die sammler, kenne selber genug, bin aber keiner, also muss mich das mit den downloads nicht stressen.


----------



## Peter23 (4. März 2006)

HanFred am 04.03.2006 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> da-gmd am 04.03.2006 11:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ui ui Leute, lasst uns doch zum Thema zurück kommen und von Persönlichen Beleidigungn Abstand nehmen.

P Bis jetzt hat noch niemand etwas zu meinem NFS UNderground Beispiel gesagt.


----------



## Peter23 (4. März 2006)

Neawoulf am 04.03.2006 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 04.03.2006 16:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meinte jetzt garnicht dich.


----------



## Willard (4. März 2006)

ich stelle mir die frage,
wer aus welchem grund spiele runterlädt?!

stubenhocker?
soziophoben?

ich hoffe, das download-geschäft scheitert grandios.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. März 2006)

Peter23 am 04.03.2006 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte jetzt garnicht dich.



Oops, sorry. Hab ich dann falsch interpretiert, da dein Beitrag kurz nach meinem ersten Beitrag kam.

Gruß
Neawoulf


----------



## silencer1 (4. März 2006)

EM_Lord_Vader am 04.03.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> silencer1 am 04.03.2006 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verbringe sicher mehr Zeit in Gesellschaft, als Verhaltensgestörte Leute die sich hinter ihrem Rechner verkriechen und lieber Downloads tätigen und Angst haben sich in einem Laden an die Kasse zu stellen.


----------



## nintendo-maniac (4. März 2006)

ich sehe es schon vor mir, leute laden ein dvd spiel mit nem 56k modem runter. lol, was für ein schwachsinn was der da erzählt. solange nicht jeder nen dsl anschluss zur verfügung hat, wirds nix. außerdem halte ich lieber mein spiel in den händen, evtl mit ein paar boni usw.


----------



## Diablo959 (4. März 2006)

nintendo-maniac am 04.03.2006 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe es schon vor mir, leute laden ein dvd spiel mit nem 56k modem runter. lol, was für ein schwachsinn was der da erzählt. solange nicht jeder nen dsl anschluss zur verfügung hat, wirds nix. außerdem halte ich lieber mein spiel in den händen, evtl mit ein paar boni usw.



Nun übertreib aber mal nicht, wer hat schon 56KBit/s - Modems, dass sind  bestimmt die wenigen...
...den die Preise für DSL sinken immer weiter.     
Ich halte zwar auch lieber Das Spiel in den Händen aber daraus wird
in 10Jahren nichts, denn die Entwikler wie schon gesagt sparen dadurch ne ganze menge Geld(keine CDs/DVDs mehr)  .
Mal wieder:  für die Hersteller;  für die Endverbraucher


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (4. März 2006)

silencer1 am 04.03.2006 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> EM_Lord_Vader am 04.03.2006 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lass mich raten... du gehörst zu den Leuten die in den Geschäften an den Konsolen hängen bis das Ladenpersonal diese rausschmeissen?

Lass dir nur sagen, das man ab einem gewissen Alter, einem Job und einer eigenen Familie wichtigere Dinge und Termine hat, als mit Kumpels im Laden abzuhängen.
Aber das kennst du nicht?


----------



## da-gmd (4. März 2006)

HanFred am 04.03.2006 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> da-gmd am 04.03.2006 11:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok! Sorry HanFred! Hab' mich im Ton vergriffen, war aber nicht böse gemeint - zumindest nicht so böse, wie ich vielleicht geklungen habe!  
Schwamm drüber? So jetzt war das aber die letzte Wortmeldung meinerseits, die nix mit dem Thema zu tun hat!
P.S.:Leider habe ich nicht genug Geld um es in der Schweiz verwalten zu lassen, mein Soll wird schön von der Volksbank verwaltet.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (4. März 2006)

Diablo959 am 04.03.2006 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> nintendo-maniac am 04.03.2006 20:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man beachte mal die Entwicklung 2005. Noch Anfang letzten Jahres war DSL 1000 nebst Flatrate noch relativ teuer.
Im laufe des Jahres fiel der Preis erheblich und machte Flat + DSL2k erschwinglich. Kurz darauf gab es die Flat für 9€ und DSL 6k.
ADSL2 wurde kurz danach angekündigt bis 16Mbit. 
Und der Ausbau schreitet voran.
Das nächste Ziel sind 50Mbit.
Da werden ein paar GB Download zur Minutensache.  

Und ich glaube nicht das wir dafür 10 Jahre warten müssen.


----------



## Pcjunk469 (5. März 2006)

Außerdem meint er sicher dass die mehrheit, nicht alle, der daten via internet vertrieben wird, was  auch volkswirtschaftlich sinnvoll ist, sowas nennt sich Rationalisierung ,ist die ursache von produktivitätsfortschritt und dieser ist seinerseits die grundlage unseres wohlstandes.
Wer unbedingt DVD´s mit dickem handbuch aus dem laden haben will wird sich daruf einstellen müssen mehr zu zahlen. Denn die Spiele werden heute immer aufwändiger und komplexer das liegt auch am gestiegenen anspruch an computerspiele.Damit steigen die kosten und man muss einsparpotenziale nutzen um die preise halten zu können.

Wer im übrigen angst davor hat dass immer mehr dinge nur virtuell und übers internet ablaufen der sollte besser vermeiden jemals zu erfahren was"Software on Demand" ist.

PS: dass die firmen soviel geld wie möglich verdienen wollen kann man ihnen nicht ernsthaft vorwerfen, und wenn man mit ihnen unzufrieden ist kauft man ihre produkte halt nicht mehr so einfach


----------



## Subjunkie (5. März 2006)

Diablo959 am 04.03.2006 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich halte zwar auch lieber Das Spiel in den Händen aber daraus wird
> in 10Jahren nichts, denn die Entwikler wie schon gesagt sparen dadurch ne ganze menge Geld(keine CDs/DVDs mehr)  .
> Mal wieder:  für die Hersteller;  für die Endverbraucher



Na ja mag ja sein, daß sie auf der einen Seite 'ne Menge Geld sparen, das sie aber auf der anderen Seite aber auch ganz schnell wieder verlieren könnten, wenn der Teil der potentiellen Kunden, die nicht bereit sind da mitzuspielen, ihr Geld sparen oder für Konkurrenzprodukte, die den Service noch anbieten, ausweichen.
Ich persönlich glaub' nicht das die Firmen auf das Geld verzichten werden, sie werden schön beide Möglichkeiten anbieten, Download und Datenträger.
Davon ab sind schon viele Medien totgesagt wurden, die sich immer noch größter Lebendigkeit erfreuen ...


----------



## MrBigX (5. März 2006)

Pcjunk469 am 05.03.2006 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem meint er sicher dass die mehrheit, nicht alle, der daten via internet vertrieben wird, was  auch volkswirtschaftlich sinnvoll ist, sowas nennt sich Rationalisierung ,ist die ursache von produktivitätsfortschritt und dieser ist seinerseits die grundlage unseres wohlstandes.


In allererster Linie ist Rationalisierung der Grund für den Reichtum der Unternehmer. Die Ausbeutung der Arbeiterklasse hat sich damit fortgesetzt und inzwischen ist die Wirtschaft selbst davon bedroht. Warum? Es werden immer mehr Waren mit immer weniger Personal hergestellt, da weniger gekauft wird (da ja immer weniger Leute arbeiten) wird immer mehr rationalisiert bis es kaum noch Beschäftigte gibt. Dadurch, und duch die ständige Weiterentwicklung der Roboter und Computertechnik werden irgentwann garkeine Arbeiter mehr benötigt. Wie die Wirtschaft dann noch funktionieren will will ich sehn.

Ach ja, wenns die Spiele nicht im Laden gibt kauf ich sie mir nicht, so einfach.
Und mein Spielerechner kommt nicht ans Netz, das fällt aus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. März 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 04.03.2006 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Bezug auf die "emotionale" Bindung zu einem Produkt kann ich Kandinata nur zustimmen.
> 
> Ich bin Sammler und liebe meine Spielesammlung tatsächlich. Ich habe einfach zu viel Geld in die Spiele investiert um sagen zu können "mir geht der Mist am Popo vorbei". Wenn ich die alte Packung von Quake 2, Elite Force, Armada und Co. in den Händen halte, und die alten Datenträger in das Laufwerk schiebe dann werden einfach Emotionen und alte Erinnerungen wach. Die erste durchzockte Lan-Nacht mit Quake 3, die erste große Invasion mit der Sternenflotte oder einfach nur der Gedanke daran wie ich damals Anno 2001 voller Stolz mit der Max Payne DVD-Hülle aus unserem Karstadt marschiert bin. Es geht mir hier nicht um technisches Gewäsch oder Linzenzen. Die gehen mir als Spieler am Arsch vorbei. Ich will, so blöd es klingen mag, eine BOX, einen DATENTRÄGER, und die Gewissheit, dass diese mit bunten Bildern versehen sind, wie es nur ein Presswerk ermöglichen kann. Würde ich die Spiele nur der "Spiele" wegen spielen, so würde ich mit Sicherheit schön längst auf Raubkobien umgestiegen sein. Im Klartext bedeutet dies, dass mich nur die bunten Boxen und die bemalten DVDs davon abhalten irgendeinen Shareware-Scheiß zum saugen zu installieren. Wenn ich ins Regal gucke und die ganzen alten Papp-Boxen und die diversen DVD-Hüllen sehe, dann werde ich jedesmal im Glauben bestärkt richtig gehandelt zu haben. Wie gesagt. Es ist eine Sammlung. Einem Hardcore-Briefmarkensammler kannst du auch keine JPG's von Briefmarken andrehen die er digital angucken will, er möchte auch die Ware in seinen Händen halten und angemessen verwahren.
> 
> ...



Kann dir nur 1000%ig zustimmen, bin auch ein Spieler der schon seit 22 Jahren Spiele sammelt und ich finds heute ja teilweise schon eine Frechheit, was man da geboten bekommt.
Bei mir gehört das drumherum auch einfach dazu. In den Laden zu gehen oder dem Postmann voller Vorfreude das Paket aus der Hand zu reißen. Das Spiel dann langsam auszupacken, zu installieren und dabei schon etwas im Handbuch zu schmökern. All das gehört für mich einfach dazu. Für mich ist das einfach eine Horrorvorstellung einfach nur einen Download anzuschmeissen und irgendwelche Dateien auf der Platte zu haben. Kein Handbuch, keine Verpackung, kein Datenträger.   
Wie bereits beschrieben, spiel ich seit 1984, hab hier die Regale voller Originalspiele seit dem guten alten C64. So kann ich jederzeit die alten Spielepackungen wieder hervorholen, darin etwas stöbern und in Erinnerungen schwelgen. Stellt Euch jetzt mal vor, es hätte schon damals nur den Online-Vertrieb gegeben. Dann hätte ich hier jetzt nicht diese vielen wunderschönen Verpackungen, die ich Leuten zeigen kann, wenn sie mal zu Besuch kommen und sich für Spiele interessieren. Nein, dann hätte ich die ganzen Regale nur voller irgendwelcher liebloser Rohlinge, von denen einer genauso aussieht wie der andere. Genau das meine ich damit, dass die Spiele dann einfach seelenlos wären.
Sobald die letzte Verpackung aus dem Laden/Online-Shop verschwindet bin ich nicht mehr bereit für Spiele zu zahlen, das sag ich ganz ehrlich.


----------



## Liar (5. März 2006)

Scheiß neue Welt!


----------



## infraroterkorsar (5. März 2006)

Kann meine Bücherregale auch nicht mehr ansehn, der Mann hat doch nur Recht, das ist keine grosse Vision.
Was ist euch denn noch so wichtig neben dem Computerspiel?


----------



## PunkFan15 (5. März 2006)

Liar am 05.03.2006 02:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheiß neue Welt!



Jaa es is mist aber ich finde man sollte muss
eben auch auf andere Rücksicht nehmen (Omas für Ihr enkel usw.)
also find ich man sollte das gemischt lassen also beides normale Datenträger und digitalen Vertrieb.


----------



## Kandinata (5. März 2006)

Pcjunk469 am 05.03.2006 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer unbedingt DVD´s mit dickem handbuch aus dem laden haben will wird sich daruf einstellen müssen mehr zu zahlen. Denn die Spiele werden heute immer aufwändiger und komplexer das liegt auch am gestiegenen anspruch an computerspiele.



diesen satz meinste aber nicht ernst oder ?

ich sage mal einfach das du neue generation bist und noch nicht wirklich nen altes spiel in der hand hattest

denn die kurve sieht da nen bissel anderster aus

wenn sie mal vor paar jahren auf 100% war müsste sie jetzt bei heute genannten "aufwändigen und komplexen spielen", vorausgesetzt sie sind gut, bei circa 55%-60% liegen

und pro jahr gehts 5%-10% weiter abwehrts weil die leute sich alles andrehen lassen   

90% der heutigen games sind 0815 spiele, ich mag schon nicht mehr spiele sagen, sondern eher grafik demos oder interaktive bildschirmschoner...

7% sind halbwegs gut oder noch nennenswert

3% sind spitze, aber leider meistens geheimtips wo nicht MIT dem mainstream gehen und deshalb auch keine werbung verdienen

traurige realität leider

von daher interessierts mich eigentlich auch nicht mehr viel in 10 jahren wenn so die entwicklung weiter geht

ist schon jetzt so, gibt eigentlich nur 2 spielereihen wo ich BLIND ohne berichte zu kennen kaufe

final fantasy (solangs kein online mist ist) und gta


----------



## nobodyisperfect (5. März 2006)

Also ich hoffe mal das nicht komplett umgestiegen wird - ich werde sicher nicht meinen Internetanbieter wechseln, nur weil man Spiele mit mehreren GB herunterladen muss - denn das müsste ich, da ich (und ich glaube auch noch mehrere andere) limitierten Datentransfer habe. Weiters würde ich nie über das Internet bezahlen, da das einfach zu risikoreich ist.

Und dieser Ansicht bin sicher nicht nur ich.

mfg
nobodyisperfect


----------



## eX2tremiousU (5. März 2006)

EM_Lord_Vader am 04.03.2006 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> silencer1 am 04.03.2006 19:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dafür, dass du scheinbar schon ein etwas reiferes Semester bist, scheinst du aber auch mit ziemlichen Klischeegedanken an deine Umwelt zu gehen. 
Es gibt auch ältere Spieler die ihre Game-Käufe so tätigen wie beim Bäcker oder Metzger. Rein, Produkt wählen, raus. Oder hast du schon mal einen 30jährigen 5 Stunden lang beim Media-Markt am Gamecube stehen sehen? Damals als ich noch in der Schule war, war es praktisch ein festes Ritual nach dem Unterricht erstmal in die Stadt zu gehen und dann mit Freunden die neusten Spiele im Regal zu bewundern, bzw. direkt zu kaufen. War besser als zu Hause rumzusitzen oder im Park rumzugammeln und sich von den Rentnern sagen zu lassen "hört auf hier Fussball zu spielen!!!". Zudem waren Mädels damals  auch keine kleinen Schlampen wie sie es heute zu sein scheinen, demnach fiel auch diese, körperliche, "Freizeitbeschäftigung" aus. Ja wir waren noch liebe Schüler. *g*
Wenn ich heute ein Game kaufe dann geschieht dies in der Regel ganz normal während der Einkaufstour. Ich hole Nahrungsmittel, eine Zeitung und kaufe gezielt das Spiel welches ich mir bereits im Vorfeld ausgesucht habe. 

Aber das kennst du nicht, oder?   



			
				Shadow_Man am 05.03.2006 01:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald die letzte Verpackung aus dem Laden/Online-Shop verschwindet bin ich nicht mehr bereit für Spiele zu zahlen, das sag ich ganz ehrlich.



Sehe ich genau so.

Regards, eX!


----------



## HanFred (5. März 2006)

nobodyisperfect am 05.03.2006 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hoffe mal das nicht komplett umgestiegen wird - ich werde sicher nicht meinen Internetanbieter wechseln, nur weil man Spiele mit mehreren GB herunterladen muss - denn das müsste ich, da ich (und ich glaube auch noch mehrere andere) limitierten Datentransfer habe. Weiters würde ich nie über das Internet bezahlen, da das einfach zu risikoreich ist.
> 
> Und dieser Ansicht bin sicher nicht nur ich.
> 
> ...


nein, sicher bist du nicht alleine. diese ansichten teilen ja heute noch viele menschen, wahrscheinlich sogar die mehrheit.
aber denk doch mal weiter als bis übermorgen. in zehn jahren erinnerst du dich vielleicht nicht einmal mehr an die "steinzeit", wo es volumentarife gab. genauso wie die jetztigen 56k-nutzer.
virtuell zu bezahlen wird sich bestimmt auch hier noch vollends durchsetzen. es dauert noch, keine frage, aber es wird passieren und schliesslich wird es ja auch bereits täglich von millionen praktiziert. es ist ja auch eine generationenfrage, meinen vater habe ich bis zu seinem tod z.b. nicht zum benutzen eines computers gebracht, meine mutter und ich haben es auf verschiedene arten probiert (sprachkurs-CDROM als weihnachtgeschenk und solche augenzwinkernden anspielungen  ).
das ist nicht bloss pure verweigerungshaltung, das will ich keinem vorwerfen, es ist wirklich auch noch vieles zu neu, als dass man gleich vertrauen fassen könnte. man sollte ja auch auf keinen fall blind adress- und kreditkartendaten im internet verwenden, eine gewisse übung und praxis hilft dann schon weiter.
was der bauer nicht kennt, das frisst er nicht. das meine ich hier in keienr weise beleidigend, ich kann durchaus deine standpunkte nachvollziehen.
ich weiss ja auch nicht genau, wie unsere welt und das internet in zehn jahren aussehen werden. sicher ist nur eins: sie werden nicht mehr dieselben sein wie heute. darum muss man bei solchen diskussionen eben etwas weiter in die zukunft zu denken versuchen, das ist der punkt, da steht ja auch "binnen zehn jahren". ob's nun zehn jahre sind oder nur sieben oder vielleicht auch zwölf... spielt keine rolle, das ist ja ein fliessender prozess und irgendwann wirst auch du zurückdenken und lachen über eigene ansichten von früheren zeiten. passiert mir selber andauernd. 

edit: und selbstverständlich wirst du gewisse trends und entwicklungen ablehnen bis zum bitteren ende und mir wird's genauso gehen.


----------



## MICHI123 (5. März 2006)

> Daran denken ja viele nicht. Jetzt kann ich problemlos ein Spiel installieren, dass auch schon mehrere Jahre alt ist und einfach loszocken. Ob das bei solchen Plattformen dann noch möglich ist, dass kann mir keiner sagen. Man wird einfach mehr als abhängig von denen. Der Entwickler bestimmt dann, wie und wie lange ich ein Spiel zocken darf, er hat die totale Kontrolle über mich.
> Du hast als Kunde/Käufer eigentlich null Rechte mehr, bist nur noch ein Depp der Geld bezahlt und sich ansonsten alles gefallen lässt.
> Und gerade bei EA....da kann es passieren, dass der Nachfolger eines Spieles erscheint und man den Vorgänger überhaupt nicht mehr online spielen kann. So könnte es ja auch sein, wie Nali oben beschrieben hat, dass wenn ein neues FIFA erscheint, dass alte dann vielleicht gar nicht mehr spielbar ist. Also Leute seid nicht so naiv. Ziel der Branche ist es uns komplett in der Hand zu haben und uns noch mehr Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Oder glaubt ihr etwa die machen das rein aus Kundenfreundlichkeit? Pah, wer das in der heutigen Zeit noch denkt, ist wirklich mehr als naiv


jop das kann echt passieren. zB wurde glaube ich der online modus von NfS Unterground 1 eingestellt, als NfS Underground 2 ne weile raus war.
wenn die das dann auch mit den spiele downloade plattformen machen....
wer sagt uns, dass die alte games die vielleicht 10 jahre alt sind, noch online anbieten?


----------



## FalasMinh8 (5. März 2006)

Find ich scheisse die Idee
Wenn die jetzt schon z.B bei Musikdownloads 99ct. pro Titel nehmen, der auch noch schlechtere Qualität hat als ne normale CD, Will ich nicht wissen wies mit PC-Spielen aussieht.
Außerdem:
War ja Klar dass die Idee von EA kommt


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. März 2006)

MICHI123 am 05.03.2006 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> jop das kann echt passieren. zB wurde glaube ich der online modus von NfS Unterground 1 eingestellt, als NfS Underground 2 ne weile raus war.
> wenn die das dann auch mit den spiele downloade plattformen machen....
> wer sagt uns, dass die alte games die vielleicht 10 jahre alt sind, noch online anbieten?



Richtig, gut dass Du das ansprichst. So könnte es ja auch sein, dass dann urplötzlich irgendwelche Lizenzen nicht mehr gültig sind, sobald ein Nachfolger erscheint, und man es vielleicht dann gar nicht mehr zocken kann. So könnte man die Leute quasi zwingen sich den Nachfolger zu kaufen.
Oder denkt einfach mal an Troika und Vampire Bloodlines. Stellt Euch mal vor, die hätten ihr Spiel damals so angeboten und hätten kurz darauf dicht gemacht. Dann hätten wahrscheinlich alle ihr Spiel in die Mülltonne werfen können, weil es nicht mehr nutzbar gewesen wäre. Dadurch dass es aber ganz "normal" im Laden verkauft wurde, kann man es jetzt und noch in zig Jahren weiter spielen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (5. März 2006)

Shadow_Man am 05.03.2006 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> MICHI123 am 05.03.2006 11:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was man im Bezug auf "Bloodlines" aber nur dem sehr tollen Fansupport zu verdanken hat. Erst die haben aus dem recht verbugten Produkt ein gut spielbares Programm gemacht. Aber es stimmt schon, vermutlich wäre Bloodlines nach dem Ende von Troika komplett von theoretischen Plattformen verschwunden, besonders weil auch Activision den Support gestrichen hat...

Ewig sind Retail-Games aber leider auch nicht spielbar. Man muss sich nur an Titel wie FAKK2 oder Birth of the Federation erinnern. Ohne Cracks und Trickserrei bekommt man solche Spiele nicht mehr zum laufen. Auch einige andere ältere Programme (schon in der 3D-Ära) verweigern da teilweise den Start. Perlen wie "Starfleet-Academy" laufen nur im Software-Modus und stürzen gerne mal ab, Armada 1 crasht auch gerne mal spontan, obwohl alle möglichen Kombatibilitätseinstellungen ausprobiert wurden. Und extra eine Win98-Partition zu erstellen, bzw. mit VM-Ware zu emulieren ist mir auf Dauer auch zu blöd...

Und ich wette, dass das neue Vista diesen Trend fortführen wird. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn plötzlich ein großer Teil der alten ME/2K/XP-Games nicht mehr, oder schlecht, laufen würde.

Von daher würde ich zumindest in diesen Punkt sagen, dass die Software generell, ob Online-Only oder Retail, nicht ewig spielbar ist. Hier hat man nur 2 Möglichkeiten: Man crackt, emuliert und trickst um die alten Titel zum laufen zu bekommen, oder man schafft sich alte Möhren an die mit 450 MHz und Voodoo 3 samt Win98 die Gooldies der 3D-Ära noch problemlos darstellen können.

Zumindest hier lobe ich mir die Konsolen und die dadurch resultierende statische Hardwarekonfiguration: Alte Titel bleiben IMMER spielbar. Solange man jedenfalls die Konsole aufhebt. Meine alten N64-Titel aus dem Jahre 97 laufen jedenfalls noch so wie sie sollen. Manch andere PC-Software hingegen liegt begraben in ihrem Karton und lebt nur in Erinnerungen weiter. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. März 2006)

Also am idealsten finde ich es da, man installiert sich WIN 98 *und* WINXP, dann kann man beim booten immer auswählen: Will man die älteren Spiele zocken, dann startet man WIN98. Will man die neueren zocken, dann WIN XP.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (5. März 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 05.03.2006 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür, dass du scheinbar schon ein etwas reiferes Semester bist, scheinst du aber auch mit ziemlichen Klischeegedanken an deine Umwelt zu gehen.
> Es gibt auch ältere Spieler die ihre Game-Käufe so tätigen wie beim Bäcker oder Metzger. Rein, Produkt wählen, raus. Oder hast du schon mal einen 30jährigen 5 Stunden lang beim Media-Markt am Gamecube stehen sehen? Damals als ich noch in der Schule war, war es praktisch ein festes Ritual nach dem Unterricht erstmal in die Stadt zu gehen und dann mit Freunden die neusten Spiele im Regal zu bewundern, bzw. direkt zu kaufen. War besser als zu Hause rumzusitzen oder im Park rumzugammeln und sich von den Rentnern sagen zu lassen "hört auf hier Fussball zu spielen!!!". Zudem waren Mädels damals  auch keine kleinen Schlampen wie sie es heute zu sein scheinen, demnach fiel auch diese, körperliche, "Freizeitbeschäftigung" aus. Ja wir waren noch liebe Schüler. *g*
> Wenn ich heute ein Game kaufe dann geschieht dies in der Regel ganz normal während der Einkaufstour. Ich hole Nahrungsmittel, eine Zeitung und kaufe gezielt das Spiel welches ich mir bereits im Vorfeld ausgesucht habe.
> 
> Aber das kennst du nicht, oder?



Danke für das "Reif"   

Nein, ich gehe nicht mit solchen Gedanken durch die Umwelt. Ich habe schlicht und ergreifend zu wenig Zeit für sowas. 
Abgesehen davon gehen mir Diskussionen mit meiner Frau bezüglich neuer Games so ziemlich auf den Sack. (Schuhe und Klamotten sind was anderes. Da darf man Stundenlang schauen..  )
Da ist es einfacher nach der Schicht ein neues Spiel zu laden. Obendrein habe ich noch Schichtdienst. Meine Dienstzeiten harmonieren nicht gerade mit den Ladenöffnungszeiten.

Wenn ich ein Game kaufe, dann Online. Auf Tour gehe ich lieber mit dem Bike und meiner Frau.


----------



## Pcjunk469 (5. März 2006)

Kandinata am 05.03.2006 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Pcjunk469 am 05.03.2006 00:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doch diesen satz meinte ich ernst

und außerdem ist die behauptung die spiele waren früher alle besser nur ne reine wahrnehmungssache- du erinnerst dich nämlich nur noch an die spiele die dir gefallen haben- was gut ist bleibt einem lieber in erinnerung- die enttäuschungen wirst du wohl eher Vergessen bzw. verdrängt haben
außerdem denkst du es gibt heute nur scheissspiele weil es einfach einen viel größeren markt gibt und somit auch mehr mist


----------



## Kandinata (5. März 2006)

Pcjunk469 am 05.03.2006 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 05.03.2006 09:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nun bin ich mir zu 100% sicher das du vom "alten" markt keine ahnung hast 

da kamen games nicht monatlich raus, sondern schon fast wöchentlich, und da haben sich die games die man nicht durch hat gestapelt

spielzeit war SEHR viel länger, da gabs keinen shooter den man in 8 stunden durch hat, da waren shooter sehr viel länger, und die spiele waren eh allgemein länger

und wie gesagt, wenn man da mal nen langes game hatte stapelten sich die "not play weil zu wenig zeit games" ^^

und nein, mindestens 9 von 10 spielen die im monat rauskamen waren besser als der heutige schrott, es gibt KAUM ein spiel von damals was mir nicht gefallen hat und ich spiele so ziemlich jedes genre 

und der markt ist nicht grösser, nur wenn man alle games zusammennimmt, dann ists mehr "auswahl" als damals

und wie gesagt, heute sind 9 von 10 spielen die rauskommen SCHLECHT und nicht mehr umgedreht   

die meisten älteren, sofern sie sich nicht von der grafikgeilheit haben anstecken lassen, werden mir fast 100% zustimmen


----------



## Pcjunk469 (5. März 2006)

Kandinata am 05.03.2006 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Pcjunk469 am 05.03.2006 20:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schade du redest leider vollkommen an dem was ich meinte vorbei


----------



## Kandinata (5. März 2006)

ok, dann versuche ich es mal auseinanderzunehmen deinen text, nachdem mdu ausnahmsweise jemand bist mit dem man ohne irgendwelche beleidigungen sich auch unterhalten kann 

"doch diesen satz meinte ich ernst

und außerdem ist die behauptung die spiele waren früher alle besser nur ne reine wahrnehmungssache- du erinnerst dich nämlich nur noch an die spiele die dir gefallen haben- was gut ist bleibt einem lieber in erinnerung- die enttäuschungen wirst du wohl eher Vergessen bzw. verdrängt haben
außerdem denkst du es gibt heute nur scheissspiele weil es einfach einen viel größeren markt gibt und somit auch mehr mist"

gut, der erste satz ist klar, brauche ich nichts zu sagen

die wahrnehmungssache, ist KEINE wahrnehmungssache, da muss ich dir wiedersprechen, das hat auch nicht viel mit persönlicher meinung zu tun, sondern man kann es doch schon fakt nennen das das meiste der alten games die heutigen "top" games locker 3 mal in die pfanne hauen

zweite behauptung das ich mich nurnoch an die spiele erinnere die mir gefallen haben...

ist nicht richtig, es gibt games von damals die ich grottig fande, das spielverhalten hat nicht gepasst, grausame steuerung, kein gameplay etcetera... 

und nun noch letzte aussage, der grösser markt...

denke ich nicht, der grössere markt habe ich wiederlegt mit dem post vorher

und die sache mit den scheiss spielen

es kommen heute zu 85% NURNOCH shooter raus, und einer ist 0815 mässiger wie der andere, auch das ist ein trauriger fakt... dann kommen wieder die xten nachfolger die von geheimtips oder genialen spielen, wo durch "mainstream" entwicklung überhaupt nicht mehr mit dem vorgänger vergleichbar ist

meine meinung beruht auf der erwähnten "grafikgeilheit" wo die entwickelr ohne rücksicht ausnutzen, es wird die beste grafikengine reingepackt, fertig, villeicht noch irgendwo 1-2 ideen klauen, ne story so dünn wie verdünnter kaffee dazusetzen, fertig ist das erfolgsprodukt...

falls ich IMMERNOCH was falsch verstanden habe, bitte erklärs mir genauer


----------



## DeathScorpionX (6. März 2006)

Ich errinere mich noch an Spiele wie Siedler2 , Starwars -Rogue Squardon,Larry, Lemmings   ,indiana jones, secrets of monkey island,wing commander,
tie fighter,civilisation,transport tycoon deluxe, ...

Wenn ich mir die heutige kacke da ansehe wird mir schlecht:
tausende pseudo-weltkriegsshooter die alle moh klonen
..kein bock mehr, mir wird schlecht das ganze aufzuzählen


----------

